# Amante mi vuol tradire ...



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Ciao a tutti,
ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...

Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
Non ho mai voluto che lui lasciasse la moglie, mi bastava essere l'unica per lui oltre a lei...
Di lei ovviamente mi ha sempre detto che non la ama più... non fanno mai sesso se non raramente...
 lui ha 47 anni, lavora molto e ha sempre poco tempo per me...

E' un anno che ci frequentiamo e mi ha  raccontato che ha sempre tradito sua moglie, che ha avuto molte donne,
un po' grazie al suo aspetto fisico e un po' penso ai suoi soldi...
Ora è un bell'uomo, forse troppo in carne... ma io lo amo... non ho mai chiesto nulla se non di vederci e i nostri incontri sono sempre stati pieni di passione e amore... ci sentiamo ogni giorno tramite sms ...

Però... e qui arriva il però...
è da gennaio che lo sento un po' assente, ha sempre meno tempo per me... sono rimasti gli sms mattutini con cui dolcemente mi saluta, ma poi sparisce  e ci vediamo solamente dietro mia insistenza... mi ha cancellato da facebook perchè dice che la moglies sta iniziando a far troppe domande...

Siccome non mi quadravano troppe cose... ieri  ho sono creata un profilo falso di facebook, ho messo delle foto di una modella... e gli ho chiesto amicizia...
Ha accettato e lui subito ha iniziato a chattare con questo falso profilo... chiedendo solite cose e facendo complimenti ... augurato buonanotte ieri sera... e buongiorno stamattina ,  poi buon lavoro...  poi ha chiesto se fossi in pausa... e continua anche ora a scrivere a questo fake...

... gli ho detto di averlo visto tutta sera on line e messo alle strette ha ammesso di aver scritto due cose a questa modella... ma che era tutto finito lì... invece continua.. anche ora...

Ora  il mio dilemma è... come lasciarlo? Lo amo davvero e ho sempre creduto nel suo amore ma ora... non so quanto spingermi con questo falso profilo, da un lato vorrei riuscire a continuare per vedere fino a che punto si spinge... dall'altro lato ogni messaggio che lui invia a questa modella mi fa morire dentro... ogni messaggio è una conferma che è un bugiardo...

Per come sono fatta io correrei da lui per sbattergli in faccia tutto ma... saprebbe giustificare ogni cosa... lui nega sempre tutto, anche davanti all'evidenza...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


Non ho capito se tu sei impegnata a tua volta o meno.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


Al primo neretto ho pensato: "sì vabbè...l'unica"
Al secondo neretto ho avuto la conferma!

Lascia perdere i giochetti di profili falsi e mandalo affanculo, bene non ti fa...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


Semplice...
Va a rompergli i maroni

e lui lascerà te...

Incomincia con
Siamo alla frutta
Io vorrei di più e di meglio da te...

Vedrai...


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito se tu sei impegnata a tua volta o meno.


Io non sono impegnata, ho lui e basta... ma non ho mai chiesto che lasciasse la moglie per me.. neppure lo vorrei...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> *Io non sono impegnata, ho lui e basta... *ma non ho mai chiesto che lasciasse la moglie per me.. neppure lo vorrei...


Bella merda.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

*KINDERGARDEN*

direbbe qualcuno....
il tuo dubbio e' come lasciarlo?

bon: lo chiami, e gli dici e' finita...credo di ricordare si facesse cosi.....


----------



## erab (17 Marzo 2014)

Darwin! perché ci hai abbandonati!?!?!?!? :triste:
E sopratutto...... perché non vi trovate un uomo tutto vostro!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Io non sono impegnata, ho lui e basta... ma non ho mai chiesto che lasciasse la moglie per me.. neppure lo vorrei...


non e' vero che non lo vorresti.....
altrimenti non saresti in lacrime......perche la moglie si e altre 800 no?
che cambia?
essere l unica vuol dire (ma poi lo dice la parola stessa) essere l unica.
ne moglie ne altre


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...
> Va a rompergli i maroni
> 
> e lui lascerà te...
> ...


Questo discorso l'ho fatto più volte... lui dice che di più non può darmi... sempre adducendo come scusa il lavoro...
c'è anche da dire che le volte che ho cercato di coglierlo in fallo... era davvero preso per lavoro... 

Il problema è che io dopo 4/5 giorni torno... lui continua a inviarmi messaggi... e io cedo...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


posso chiederti dove pensi che possa portare questa relazione, visto che lui non lascia la moglie e tu dici che neanche vuoi che lo faccia?


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' vero che non lo vorresti.....
> altrimenti non saresti in lacrime......perche la moglie si e altre 800 no?
> che cambia?
> essere l unica vuol dire (ma poi lo dice la parola stessa) essere l unica.
> ne moglie ne altre


non lo so... è che è nata così... sapevo che era sposato dall'inizio, non mi piace cambiare carte in tavola...

non sono in lacrime in questo momento, sono alla fase di incazzatura folle perchè mi sta mentendo... perchè abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto un po'... come dire ... sesso e risate e sincerità... sempre dicendo tutto... e lui ha sempre detto cose come" se volessi farmene un'altra te lo direi..." idem io... abbiamo impostato rapporto così... è nato così ...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> non lo so... è che è nata così... sapevo che era sposato dall'inizio, non mi piace cambiare carte in tavola...
> 
> non sono in lacrime in questo momento, sono alla fase di incazzatura folle perchè mi sta mentendo... perchè abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto un po'... come dire ... sesso e risate e sincerità... sempre dicendo tutto... e lui ha sempre detto cose come" se volessi farmene un'altra te lo direi..." idem io... abbiamo impostato rapporto così... è nato così ...


Scusa ancora, ma lui sa che tu l'ami?


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> posso chiederti dove pensi che possa portare questa relazione, visto che lui non lascia la moglie e tu dici che neanche vuoi che lo faccia?


Ma io non voglio che porti da nessuna parte, a me basta essere amata da lui e star bene con lui... non sento la necessità di un rapporto più strutturato nè lo voglio in questo momento nè lo potrei avere forse con mio lavoro...


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che porti da nessuna parte, a me basta essere amata da lui e star bene con lui... non sento la necessità di un rapporto più strutturato nè lo voglio in questo momento nè lo potrei avere forse con mio lavoro...


Ma che c'entra il lavoro col rapporto?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> non lo so... è che è nata così... sapevo che era sposato dall'inizio, non mi piace cambiare carte in tavola...
> 
> non sono in lacrime in questo momento, sono alla fase di incazzatura folle perchè mi sta mentendo... perchè abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto un po'... come dire ... sesso e risate e sincerità... sempre dicendo tutto... e lui ha sempre detto cose come" se volessi farmene un'altra te lo direi..." idem io... abbiamo impostato rapporto così... è nato così ...


tu avresti dovuto capire che lui voleva chiuderla con te da quando aveva inziato a, no rigettarti, dump...he dumped you.
ma non perche tu sei tu....proprio perche tu NON sei tu....
in piu questa prova finale di faccialibro manco dovresti parlarne....ti facevi 4 risate lo chiamavi e gli dicevi: brutto coglione ti ho sgamato...buona vita....cia'...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il lavoro col rapporto?


Probabilmente che avrà un lavoro impegnativo che le lascia pochi spazi così da combaciare con quello che può darle lui.


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente che avrà un lavoro impegnativo che le lascia pochi spazi così da combaciare con quello che può darle lui.


Tutte scuse...


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa ancora, ma lui sa che tu l'ami?


Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi... 
sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...

L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
però... ci ho sempre creduto fino a ieri... se ha problemi e non riesce a pensare a noi... perchè riesce a scrivere a quella? 

Il problema è che io le risposte le so. Ma non le voglio accettare. E quindi spero in una marea di insulti che mi facciano rinsavire


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che porti da nessuna parte, a me basta essere amata da lui e star bene con lui... non sento la necessità di un rapporto più strutturato nè lo voglio in questo momento nè lo potrei avere forse con mio lavoro...


te lo chiedevo perchè la vostra mi pare una scopamicizia più che una relazione
quindi non capisco perchè te la prenda tanto, visto che sai che è un traditore seriale
e che ti ha sempre raccontato un sacco di fregnacce (perchè quando ti dice che non da sesso con la moglie, mente)


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...


Non ho intenzione d'insultarti, o meglio non ancora, però al di là del fatto che tu lo ami questo è uno che ha sempre tradito. In questo senso, è coerente con quello che ti ha sempre detto di essere. Casomai, è uno stronzo perchè tu lo ami, lui lo sa, e va avanti lo stesso. Doveva fermarsi molto prima. E tu, comunque, fai ancora in tempo a pensare un po' agli affari tuoi, piuttosto che perdere il cuore appresso ad uno che gli affari suoi se li è fatti fin troppo.


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...


c'ha un'altra che gli piace di più, con te si è tolto lo sfizio e forse non sa come dirtelo


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il lavoro col rapporto?


Intendo dire che ho un lavoro che mi lascia poco tempo, viaggio spesso, rapporti "REALI" a distanza non li so gestire, soffro e basta... 
Non potrei avere un rapporto normale  in questo momento della mia vita lavorativa.
Con lui sapendo che solo se possiamo e siamo liberi e felici di farlo va bene... andava...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...


a be potevi dirlo prima......
brutta scema che non sei altro.....ma ti fai prendere per il culo cosi??? alla tue eta???
non vuoi nulla dalla vita? ti accontenti di essere la ruota (manco di scorta) di terza mano, di un uomo bugiardo e collezionista di amanti?
sfigata 




scherzavo eh...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho intenzione d'insultarti, o meglio non ancora, però al di là del fatto che tu lo ami questo è uno che ha sempre tradito. In questo senso, è coerente con quello che ti ha sempre detto di essere. Casomai, è uno stronzo perchè tu lo ami, lui lo sa, e va avanti lo stesso. Doveva fermarsi molto prima. E tu, comunque, fai ancora in tempo a pensare un po' agli affari tuoi, piuttosto che perdere il cuore appresso ad uno che gli affari suoi se li è fatti fin troppo.


noto con piacere che stamattina hai mangiato pane e miele a colazione


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> noto con piacere che stamattina hai mangiato pane e miele a colazione


Tu non mi conosci affatto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non mi conosci affatto.



sempre pronta a farlo


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> te lo chiedevo perchè la vostra mi pare una scopamicizia più che una relazione
> quindi non capisco perchè te la prenda tanto, visto che sai che è un traditore seriale
> e che ti ha sempre raccontato un sacco di fregnacce (perchè quando ti dice che non da sesso con la moglie, mente)


Mah.. del sesso sono sicura... nel senso che le poche volte che l'ha fatto me lo ha raccontato e comunque giò lo sapevo da prima di guardarlo con occhi diversi che con la moglie non andava più... 

sì infatti all'inizio doveva essere quello... sesso... poi... sia da parte mia che da parte sua è cambiata...

Il giochino del falso profilo di facebook lo sto facendo solo per me... perchè mi voglio tirare fuori... nonostante ci siano solo i puntini da unire... so che ho le fette di salame sugli occhi e che finirei per credergli ancora... 

Il tutto ben consapevole che se uno di voi raccontasse le stesse cose a me... non avrei il benchè minimo dubbio ..


----------



## lunaiena (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...



Peccato che sei solo tu ad amarlo...


a me piacerebbe  essere una tra tra le tante almeno 
non sarei l'unica a cui rompe le palle...

comunque benvenuta


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Mah.. del sesso sono sicura... nel senso che le poche volte che l'ha fatto me lo ha raccontato e comunque giò lo sapevo da prima di guardarlo con occhi diversi che con la moglie non andava più...
> 
> sì infatti all'inizio doveva essere quello... sesso... poi... sia da parte mia che da parte sua è cambiata...
> 
> ...


io non ho mai creduto agli uomini che dicono che non fanno sesso con la moglie. mai.
e visto che hai detto che questo tizio la moglie la tradisce da sempre, mi fa sorridere che tu creda, davvero
che da quando sta con te sta solo con te, è una bugia, una delle tante
da gennaio probabilmente ha un altro giochino, un'altra donna che gli piace di più
e allora a te ti tiene a distanza, salvo poi chiamarti per farsi una bella cavalcata
se a te piace illuderti di sentirti amata da lui, continua pure e lascia perdere fb
se non ti sta bene che lui si faccia altre donne, lascialo e smetti di rispondere ai suoi sms


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Mah.. del sesso sono sicura... nel senso che le poche volte che l'ha fatto me lo ha raccontato e comunque giò lo sapevo da prima di guardarlo con occhi diversi che con la moglie non andava più...
> 
> sì infatti all'inizio doveva essere quello... sesso... poi... sia da parte mia che da parte sua è cambiata...
> 
> ...



Ciao Julia, e benvenuta.
Leggendo la tua storia ho avuto l'impressione che lui voglia uscire dalla vostra relazione senza chiudere, ma sperando che sia tu a stancarti e a mollare la presa.
Probabilmente questi risvolti sentimentali della vostra relazione sono un effetto collaterale che comincia a stargli stretto, e ci giurerei che stia cercando un'altra giostra fatta di eccitazione e adrenalina sulla quale saltare, così come doveva essere tra voi agli inizi.
Immagino che scomparire, come sarebbe saggio fare, per te sia troppo doloroso al momento.
Ma sai anche tu che è tempo che ti prepari emotivamente a sbaraccare.
Dall'altra parte hai un mentitore patologico; non ti aspettare collaborazione e sincerità.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...



Fa'tenerezza leggere il rosso...ma possibile che esistano delle allocche come te???sei sotto il loro letto???
Noi traditori non proviamo niente, x le amanti...oggetti inanimati e basta.E uno dovrebbe tradire la moglie,ed essere fedele all'amante?????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:TORDA FAGIANA QUAGLIA..................


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io non ho mai creduto agli uomini che dicono che non fanno sesso con la moglie. mai.
> e visto che hai detto che questo tizio la moglie la tradisce da sempre, mi fa sorridere che tu creda, davvero
> che da quando sta con te sta solo con te, è una bugia, una delle tante
> da gennaio probabilmente ha un altro giochino, un'altra donna che gli piace di più
> ...



Boh... ma ci sono alcune cose inesatte... della moglie dico che è così perchè lo so da prima, siamo stati amici un anno prima di iniziare  a  frequentarci... la moglie poi è davvero una stronza, sempre cose che so da prima, poi ripeto, lo so che è strano ma non sono gelosa di lei... 

Ho provato anche a sgamare se aveva qualcun'altro... e non è difficile per me avendo amici, colleghi e lavorando a 5 km di distanza...  basta una frase all'apertivo per confutare....ogni volta che ho voluto appurare se stava lavorando.. lo stava facendo...

e per la cavalcata... sono io che lo chiamo, io che insisto... lui non ha davvero mai tempo... e anche quando siamo insieme, mettiamo in pausa pranzo... ha due telefoni che squillano sempre... 

è tutto strano lo so


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fa'tenerezza leggere il rosso...ma possibile che esistano delle allocche come te???sei sotto il loro letto???
> Noi traditori non proviamo niente, x le amanti...oggetti inanimati e basta.E uno dovrebbe tradire la moglie,ed essere fedele all'amante?????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:TORDA FAGIANA QUAGLIA..................


un po' simpatica ti starà, la tua amante:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Intendo dire che ho un lavoro che mi lascia poco tempo, viaggio spesso, rapporti "REALI" a distanza non li so gestire, soffro e basta...
> Non potrei avere un rapporto normale  in questo momento della mia vita lavorativa.
> Con lui sapendo che solo se possiamo e siamo liberi e felici di farlo va bene... andava...


Se non si è in grado di gestire un rapporto normale allora non ci si dovrebbero porre troppi problemi manco in quelli non convenzionali...
Lui è un bel furbone e spero che tu non sia così ingenua da credere a quello che dice.
Se ci credi è perchè anche a te fa comodo farlo, ma di questo parliamo, comodità!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> un po' simpatica ti starà, la tua amante:rotfl:


Quella simpatica spesso è la compagna ufficiale...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Boh... ma ci sono alcune cose inesatte... della moglie dico che è così perchè lo so da prima, siamo stati amici un anno prima di iniziare  a  frequentarci... la moglie poi è davvero una stronza, sempre cose che so da prima, poi ripeto, lo so che è strano ma non sono gelosa di lei...
> 
> Ho provato anche a sgamare se aveva qualcun'altro... e non è difficile per me avendo amici, colleghi e lavorando a 5 km di distanza...  basta una frase all'apertivo per confutare....ogni volta che ho voluto appurare se stava lavorando.. lo stava facendo...
> 
> ...


mi ripeterò, ma le cose sono due
o continui così e ti tieni le corna che lui ti fa (anche se le corna in realtà le fa alla moglie)
o lo molli e ti cerchi un altro uomo sposato dal quale farti prendere in giro per un anno


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Boh... ma ci sono alcune cose inesatte... della moglie dico che è così perchè lo so da prima, siamo stati amici un anno prima di iniziare  a  frequentarci... la moglie poi è davvero una stronza, sempre cose che so da prima, poi ripeto, lo so che è strano ma non sono gelosa di lei...
> 
> Ho provato anche a sgamare se aveva qualcun'altro... e non è difficile per me avendo amici, colleghi e lavorando a 5 km di distanza...  basta una frase all'apertivo per confutare....ogni volta che ho voluto appurare se stava lavorando.. lo stava facendo...
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: sicura sicura?
Fagli proporre un appuntamento dalla modella-fake, e vediamo se il tempo lo trova...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Guarda, mi tocca quotare lothar, pensa te...
Un seriale è un seriale. Fatti seriale anche tu, cerca altri cavalli da monta in giro. Vedrai come lo dimentichi in fretta! Perché tu non gli hai mai chiesto niente di più. Ne deduco che sei pronta per qualche altra giostra anche tu.
Mettiti in pista e piantala di chiamare "amore" quel rapporto lì, che casomai ha a che fare con una tua bassissima autostima o al contrario con una tua segreta presunzione di essere così importante che lui prima o poi ti avrebbe scelta come la favorita dell'harem.
Scusa la durezza. Per il resto, ha ragione Leda: classica strategia maschile di paraculaggine al cubo.


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fa'tenerezza leggere il rosso...ma possibile che esistano delle allocche come te???sei sotto il loro letto???
> Noi traditori non proviamo niente, x le amanti...oggetti inanimati e basta.E uno dovrebbe tradire la moglie,ed essere fedele all'amante?????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:TORDA FAGIANA QUAGLIA..................


Lungi da me dire che sia la mia situazione ma conosco persone innamorate dell'amante, purtroppo sposate con figli che preferiscono rinunciare alla propria felicità per quella dei figli... non penso sia sempre come dici tu...

E ripeto non sto dicendo che è il mio caso...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella simpatica spesso è la compagna ufficiale...


eh no, la moglie è la stronza che non la da, così uno è giustificato a fottersi le altre:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> e vediamo se il tempo lo trova...


Propongo l'apertura delle scommesse...:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> eh no, la moglie è la stronza che non la da, così uno è giustificato a fottersi le altre:rotfl:


Giusto, ma l'amante non è mai simpatica!
Le simpatiche sono le cozze!:rotfl:


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo l'apertura delle scommesse...:carneval:


ti piace vincere facile


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ti piace vincere facile


Quando ci sono cavalli vincenti...a proposito di cavalcate...:rotfl:


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto, ma l'amante non è mai simpatica!
> Le simpatiche sono le cozze!:rotfl:


anche le cozze fanno le amanti


----------



## Buscopann (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


Il tuo thread mi ha messo una tristezza..ma non perché lui si tromba probabilmente anche qualcun'altra, bensì del fatto che tu ti accontenti di un brodino e non vuoi neppure provare a mangiare un'aragosta

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> anche le cozze fanno le amanti


Lo so, io ho fatto l'amante e sono una simpatica cozza!!!


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Propongo l'apertura delle scommesse...:carneval:


e' quello che appunto vorrei provare a fare... ma devo aspettare un nuovo tentativo di contatto...

per ora alla mia domanda se l'ha sentita anche oggi, mi ha appena risposto che lei le ha chiesto se lavorava in questa città...
omettendomi che lui le ha chiesto se era in pausa, e altre cose così...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so, io ho fatto l'amante e sono una simpatica cozza!!!


siamo in due allora


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

*un mio amico*

traditore seriale una volta mi disse che lui le cercava cozze perche cosi se la miglie lo beccava alla fine mica poteva incazzarsi piu di tanto.....o almeno non rosicava......
io le ho viste le sue amanti......c'e' da codificare cozza, perche quelle a me tutto sembravano meno che cozze.....la moiglie era piu brutta di loro....
boh...


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> e' quello che appunto vorrei provare a fare... ma devo aspettare un nuovo tentativo di contatto...
> 
> per ora alla mia domanda se l'ha sentita anche oggi, mi ha appena risposto che lei le ha chiesto se lavorava in questa città...
> omettendomi che lui le ha chiesto se era in pausa, e altre cose così...


Io fossi in lui ti direi anche di farti gli affaracci tuoi...
Perdonami, ma a me sti giochetti sanno proprio di bambinate a livelli cosmici.
Se lo devi mandare a spendere fallo, ma sti giochetti no.

Se no davvero proponi l'incontro, peccato che ho l'idea che tu sia una di quelle che se ne stra-sbatterebbe in ogni caso e continuerebbe a fare come se niente fosse.
Non so perchè, ma ho sta sensazione.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io fossi in lui ti direi anche di farti gli affaracci tuoi*...
> Perdonami, ma a me sti giochetti sanno proprio di bambinate a livelli cosmici.
> Se lo devi mandare a spendere fallo, ma sti giochetti no.
> 
> ...


Quoto 
Soprattutto il neretto
Secondo me se lo molli è contento


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> traditore seriale una volta mi disse che lui le cercava cozze perche cosi se la miglie lo beccava alla fine mica poteva incazzarsi piu di tanto.....o almeno non rosicava......
> io le ho viste le sue amanti......c'e' da codificare cozza, perche quelle a me tutto sembravano meno che cozze.....la moiglie era piu brutta di loro....
> boh...


La bellezza sta negli occhi di chi guarda.
Se questo ha tutto sommato una bella opinione della moglie la vedrà sempre e comunque più bella di una magari più bellina, ma di cui non ha un'idea limpida e che magari usa solo perchè è appunto un seriale e sente la necessità di svuotare...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> traditore seriale una volta mi disse che lui le cercava cozze perche cosi se la miglie lo beccava alla fine mica poteva incazzarsi piu di tanto.....o almeno non rosicava......
> io le ho viste le sue amanti......c'e' da codificare cozza, perche quelle a me tutto sembravano meno che cozze.....la moiglie era piu brutta di loro....
> boh...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no vabbè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a me invece fu detto che non cercava le strafighe solitamente, ma che gli piacevano di più le persone normali... che tradotto voleva dire "prendo quelle che me la danno":rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che *ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari.*.. questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...



scusa ma prima non avevi detto che questo tizio ha sempre tradito la moglie perchè è un bell'uomo e ha pure i soldi?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Lungi da me dire che sia la mia situazione ma conosco persone innamorate dell'amante, purtroppo sposate con figli che preferiscono rinunciare alla propria felicità per quella dei figli... non penso sia sempre come dici tu...
> 
> E ripeto non sto dicendo che è il mio caso...


mi metti di buon umorer con queste assurdita'...io conosco un'idiota(senza offesa...)che e'amante da 25anni...lui ha sempre una scusa,per nn mollare la moglie.che tra parentesi adora....

Poi mi chiedo..allora sono l'unico che dice la verita'...casso...

Quanto sei polla ragazza spero tu abbia 25 anni............


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Soprattutto il neretto
> Secondo me se lo molli è contento


Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io fossi in lui ti direi anche di farti gli affaracci tuoi...
> Perdonami, ma a me sti giochetti sanno proprio di bambinate a livelli cosmici.
> Se lo devi mandare a spendere fallo, ma sti giochetti no.
> 
> ...


è mezz'ora che le dico di mollarlo o continuare le loro cavalcate senza pretendere chissà che
d'altra parte che lui si fotte ogni buco disponibile si sa, quindi che continui ad essere una delle tante
illudendosi di essere l'unica

cmq in questi casi la colpa è degli uomini
ma che gli costava dirle, come dissero a me, che nessuna aveva l'esclusiva del suo uccello????


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ok, rido!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


No....però magari ha paura che gli fai qualche casino visto che sei tu quella che lo cerca....
Fai una prova, non cercarlo e continua a chattarci come modella. Vediamo come si mette?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


invece si. ma non in senso negativo.
ma pensi che lui non abbia capito che tipo sei?
magari invece di ferirti lasciandoti preferisce portarti a te sulla strada del vaffanculo.....fa fare il gioco sporco a te, ma te lo sta facendo capire in tutti i modi.....forse ha pure capito che sei tu la modella di faccialibro...

molla il colpo....per il tuo bene....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> è mezz'ora che le dico di mollarlo o continuare le loro cavalcate senza pretendere chissà che
> d'altra parte che lui si fotte ogni buco disponibile si sa, quindi che continui ad essere una delle tante
> illudendosi di essere l'unica
> 
> ...



scherzi???le devi dire che le ami,che la moglie e'malata,che c'e'il mutuo..e ti sogno tutte le notti..

cara Fuj...io ne ho trovata una anomala...mi dice e'sesso e basta..Grande Donna!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> è mezz'ora che le dico di mollarlo o continuare le loro cavalcate senza pretendere chissà che
> d'altra parte che lui si fotte ogni buco disponibile si sa, quindi che continui ad essere una delle tante
> illudendosi di essere l'unica
> 
> ...


Mica tutti hanno le palle (oltre l'uccello) di dire le cose come stanno...forse perchè pensano che le donne non siano consapevoli di ciò...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


e perchè mai lui dovrebbe eliminare una scopata sicura?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No....però magari ha paura che gli fai qualche casino visto che sei tu quella che lo cerca....
> Fai una prova, non cercarlo e continua a chattarci come modella. Vediamo come si mette?


un verde tutto para ti


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


Non lo farà. E' un seriale insincero. Proprio il peggio che esiste. Smetti di farti rintracciare.


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scherzi???le devi dire che le ami,che la moglie e'malata,che c'e'il mutuo..e ti sogno tutte le notti..
> 
> cara Fuj...io ne ho trovata una anomala...mi dice e'sesso e basta..Grande Donna!!!!!!!!!


ma ogni tanto non avete voglia di scoparvi una con un cervello?


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mica tutti hanno le palle (oltre l'uccello) di dire le cose come stanno...forse perchè pensano che le donne non siano consapevoli di ciò...


e leggendo certe perle, direi che hanno ragione


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non lo farà. E' un seriale insincero. Proprio il peggio che esiste. Smetti di farti rintracciare.


eh però perdonami, lei lo sapeva perfettamente come era lui, quindi che non si lamenti


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> eh però perdonami, lei lo sapeva perfettamente come era lui, quindi che non si lamenti


Il problema è che tante lo sanno di principio, poi in realtà hanno la pretesa e la speranza di essere quella "speciale"...
Non è MAI così...soprattutto in casi del genere...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che tante lo sanno di principio, poi in realtà hanno la pretesa e la speranza di essere quella "speciale"...
> Non è MAI così...soprattutto in casi del genere...


io non voglio credere che esistano tonte di questo tipo
io avevo 21 anni e non ero tonta così


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io non voglio credere che esistano tonte di questo tipo
> io avevo 21 anni e non ero tonta così


Esistono.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma ogni tanto non avete voglia di scoparvi una con un cervello?


mia darling..non mi hai capito,io le balle non le ho mai dette..queste stronzate vanno bene per le merle come l'utente nuova..Come sono lo sanno prima....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia darling..non mi hai capito,io le balle non le ho mai dette..queste stronzate vanno bene per le merle come l'utente nuova..Come sono lo sanno prima....



non fa alcuna differenza micione


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mia darling..non mi hai capito,io le balle non le ho mai dette..queste stronzate vanno bene per le merle come l'utente nuova..Come sono lo sanno prima....


ah beh, nn raccontare fregnacce ti fa onore....
ma anche con tua moglie sei sincero?


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono.


poro mondo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ah beh, nn raccontare fregnacce ti fa onore....
> *ma anche con tua moglie sei sincero*?


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quella in mezzo e' una faccia che riprende fiato...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ah beh, nn raccontare fregnacce ti fa onore....
> ma anche con tua moglie sei sincero?


Tesoro il Pensiero Lothariano e'chiaro in proposito,documentati...a.Le balle le dico a casa,fuori no...ma nn xke sono un diacono,semnplicemente e'pericoloso.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro il Pensiero Lothariano e'chiaro in proposito,documentati...a.Le balle le dico a casa,fuori no...ma nn xke sono un diacono,semnplicemente e'pericoloso.



cuor di leone e'??? oops ho sbagliato felino....


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> quella in mezzo e' una faccia che riprende fiato...


beh... ero ironica:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono.


Grazie a Dio


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie a Dio


Ma dai...le tonte dopo un po' annoiano!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro il Pensiero Lothariano e'chiaro in proposito,documentati...a.Le balle le dico a casa,fuori no...ma nn xke sono un diacono,semnplicemente e'pericoloso.


era una domanda retorica (E pure ironica):mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai...le tonte dopo un po' annoiano!!! :mrgreen:


devi prima stabilire cosa vuol dire esser tonta....
non penso che esistano tonte. ne donne ne uomini. piuttosto persone ingenue, a volte troppo


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai...le tonte dopo un po' annoiano!!! :mrgreen:


sono sicuramente poco stimolanti a livello intellettivo
ma si può sempre tappar loro la bocca....


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dai...le tonte dopo un po' annoiano!!! :mrgreen:


Dipende dalla misura del reggiseno  Sotto la terza è vero, hai ragione tu


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> devi prima stabilire cosa vuol dire esser tonta....
> non penso che esistano tonte. ne donne ne uomini. piuttosto persone ingenue, a volte troppo


ingenui? sei davvero così ottimista? dove finisce l'ingenuità e inizia la tontaggine?


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende dalla misura del reggiseno  Sotto la terza è vero, hai ragione tu


per essere tettone, spesso, basta essere sovrappeso


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ingenui? sei davvero così ottimista? dove finisce l'ingenuità e inizia la tontaggine?


mi sembrava di essere stata chiara. secondo me non esistono persone tonte.
si cmq sono ottimista. e tu dovrersti ricalibrarti un attimo. 
se per te la nuova utente (chi???? siete in 2000) e' tonta allora mi sa che tu scarseggi di sentimenti....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> devi prima stabilire cosa vuol dire esser tonta....
> non penso che esistano tonte. ne donne ne uomini. piuttosto persone ingenue, a volte troppo



 tipo l'agricoltore di Rimini..salvato dai CC...stava per comprare la''macchina che duplica le banconote'':mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tipo l'agricoltore di Rimini..salvato dai CC...stava per comprare la''macchina che duplica le banconote'':mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


penso, se non erro, caro micione, che ci stessimo riferendo ad un altro tipo di tontaggine.....almeno in un altro tipo di contesto


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


Ma certo che è interessato alla modella ma scusa tu stessa scrivi che lui ha sempre tradito la moglie quindi a occhio e croce non tradirebbe un'amante ? Tesoro lui è così non gli interessa nessuna in realtà e gli interessano tutte quelle di aspetto piacevole... Su cosa fare boh potresti troncare subito oppure dargli appuntamento come modella e farti trovare tu :mrgreen:Ma onestamente la seconda possibilità è solo per stomaci forti ( ed è quella che adotterei io :mrgreen ciao e benvenuta


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> devi prima stabilire cosa vuol dire esser tonta....
> non penso che esistano tonte. ne donne ne uomini. piuttosto persone ingenue, a volte troppo


Infatti ho parlato di ingenuità, basta leggere...
Il discorso delle tonte è volutamente forzato e ironico, ma se non si può manco essere ironici allora mi metto a capo chino eh...
Ci sono persone che non sono nemmeno ingenue, ma se la cercano proprio...questa non è ingenuità, non è nemmeno "tontitudine", tralascio cosa penso che sia che è meglio...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> penso, se non erro, caro micione, che ci stessimo riferendo ad un altro tipo di tontaggine.....almeno in un altro tipo di contesto



stessa testa Miss...se nasci invornito nn c'e'cura.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato di ingenuità, basta leggere...
> Il discorso delle tonte è volutamente forzato e ironico, ma se non si può manco essere ironici allora mi metto a capo chino eh...
> Ci sono persone che non sono nemmeno ingenue, ma se la cercano proprio...questa non è ingenuità, non è nemmeno "tontitudine", tralascio cosa penso che sia che è meglio...



perche ti senti attacata? io sono tranquillissima e il termine tota lo avete usato voi.....
ho notato anche la vostra ironia.....non sono "tonta"
puoi ben dire quello che pensi....


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sembrava di essere stata chiara. secondo me non esistono persone tonte.
> si cmq sono ottimista. e tu dovrersti ricalibrarti un attimo.
> se per te la nuova utente (chi???? siete in 2000) e' tonta allora mi sa che tu scarseggi di sentimenti....


io mi posso anche ricalibrare ma questo non cambierebbe il fatto che ci siano donne
che si fanno bellamente prendere in giro dal tipo di turno che propina loro 2000 cavolate
dalla moglie al lavoro alle altre donne e che si bevono tutto fino all'ultima goccia
e cmq io parlo in generale, non nel particolare non conoscendo l'utente che scrive
cosa che tu a quanto pare non dai, visto che ti metti a parlare dei miei sentimenti
quando di me non sai proprio niente


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> c'ha un'altra che gli piace di più, con te si è tolto lo sfizio e forse non sa come dirtelo


Quoto e benvenuta anche a te


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io mi posso anche ricalibrare ma questo non cambierebbe il fatto che ci siano donne
> che si fanno bellamente prendere in giro dal tipo di turno che propina loro 2000 cavolate
> dalla moglie al lavoro alle altre donne e che si bevono tutto fino all'ultima goccia
> e cmq io parlo in generale, non nel particolare non conoscendo l'utente che scrive
> ...



mon dieu....non ho parlato dei tuoi sentimenti...non mi pare proprio...ho fatto un ipotesi....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche ti senti attacata? io sono tranquillissima e il termine tota lo avete usato voi.....
> ho notato anche la vostra ironia.....non sono "tonta"
> puoi ben dire quello che pensi....


Attaccata? Hai risposto a un mio intervento quindi mi sono spiegata.


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto e benvenuta anche a te


grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Julia, e benvenuta.
> Leggendo la tua storia ho avuto l'impressione che lui voglia uscire dalla vostra relazione senza chiudere, ma sperando che sia tu a stancarti e a mollare la presa.
> Probabilmente questi risvolti sentimentali della vostra relazione sono un effetto collaterale che comincia a stargli stretto, e ci giurerei che stia cercando un'altra giostra fatta di eccitazione e adrenalina sulla quale saltare, così come doveva essere tra voi agli inizi.
> Immagino che scomparire, come sarebbe saggio fare, per te sia troppo doloroso al momento.
> ...


Super super quotone :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mon dieu....non ho parlato dei tuoi sentimenti...non mi pare proprio...ho fatto un ipotesi....


hai scritto che scarseggio di sentimenti solo perchè non dico "poverina, quel cattivone di maschio ti prende in giro"
non cercare di rigirarmi i discorsi


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> per essere tettone, spesso, basta essere sovrappeso


Scherzavo ovviamente 

Seriamente parlando non credo ci siano veramente delle tonte per definizione.
Ti racconto una storia. Avevo un'amica. Una carissima amica. Abbiamo provato anche a far diventare quell'amicizia qualcosa di diverso ma non ci siamo mai presi più di tanto, anche se il sesso ci veniva bene.
Non ho mai visto una donna più capace di lei nel capire gli uomini e la loro psicologia,
Mi presentava qualcuno e poi mi diceva: tranquillo è un libro aperto, fra qualche giorno mi dirà xxxxx, fra un mese farà xxxxxx...e ci prendeva sempre. Non si è mai sbagliata. E da queste situazione riusciva a trarre sempre il meglio per se stessa, fino a quando ha incontrato un uomo che a questo gioco era molto più bravo di lei. L'ha ridotta uno straccio. Sai quante volte io a dirle: Guarda che questo sta facendo con te esattamente quello ch tu hai fatto fino ad'ora con gli altri. Tu uno così due mesi fa te lo giravi come un pedalino.
Niente, lui era più bravo.
Lei è ancora in analisi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fa'tenerezza leggere il rosso...ma possibile che esistano delle allocche come te???sei sotto il loro letto???
> Noi traditori non proviamo niente, x le amanti...oggetti inanimati e basta.E uno dovrebbe tradire la moglie,ed essere fedele all'amante?????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:TORDA FAGIANA QUAGLIA..................


Loth ma oltre i volatili ? :carneval:Allarga gli orizzonti, comunque per i traditori seriali hai perfettamente ragione :mrgreen: Son così punto


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Attaccata? Hai risposto a un mio intervento quindi mi sono spiegata.


veramente stava rispondendo a me


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> veramente stava rispondendo a me


Ho risposto perchè ha quotato un mio intervento, altrimenti mi stavo zitta...


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scherzavo ovviamente
> 
> Seriamente parlando non credo ci siano veramente delle tonte per definizione.
> Ti racconto una storia. Avevo un'amica. Una carissima amica. Abbiamo provato anche a far diventare quell'amicizia qualcosa di diverso ma non ci siamo mai presi più di tanto, anche se il sesso ci veniva bene.
> ...


allora...
vediamo di parlarsi chiaramente
io non nego che ci siano persone che sono capaci di succhiarci l'anima
però dico che ad un certo punto bisogna fermarsi e cercare di capire cosa si vuole
cosa sia meglio per noi e portare la nostra vita in quella direzione
se lasciamo che i sentimenti e le persone ci usino e sfruttino come vogliono
se ammettiamo che lo fanno ma continuiamo a permetterglielo
sbagliamo
e chiamala come ti pare, niente può giustificare un così potente autolesionismo
specie se si inizia ad avere una certa età


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no vabbè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a me invece fu detto che non cercava le strafighe solitamente, ma che gli piacevano di più le persone normali... che tradotto voleva dire "prendo quelle che me la danno":rotfl:


Ah ha in effetti era probabilmente così :rotfl:


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ha in effetti era probabilmente così :rotfl:


però io lo sapevo e non mi sono mai messa a farmi film mentali e a convincermi di cose assurde

tra l'altro mi disse anche che la cosa che più lo aveva colpito di me
era il fatto che fossi sempre sorridente :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> allora...
> vediamo di parlarsi chiaramente
> io non nego che ci siano persone che sono capaci di succhiarci l'anima
> però dico che ad un certo punto bisogna fermarsi e cercare di capire cosa si vuole
> ...


Hai ragione ma a volte è praticamente impossibile riuscire a fare quello che dici tu da soli, e comunque molto difficile farlo con aiuti esterni.

Ci sono persone che riescono a colpire proprio nei punti giusti e più sensibili, con capacità e precisione chirurgica. Sono bravissimi anche a scovarli quei punti. Provi a nasconderli ma prima o poi un piccolo errore e zac......ti beccano.
Quando poi questi incontrano quelli che girano con un neon lampeggiante sulla testa e la scritta: Colpire qui........che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Bhe può mollarmi pure lui eh... non è che lo tengo al guinzaglio...


Tesoro ma se lo molli tu lui ha comunque la possibilità di ripescarti  in futuro dal mazzo


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma a volte è praticamente impossibile riuscire a fare quello che dici tu da soli, e comunque molto difficile farlo con aiuti esterni.
> 
> Ci sono persone che riescono a colpire proprio nei punti giusti e più sensibili, con capacità e precisione chirurgica. Sono bravissimi anche a scovarli quei punti. Provi a nasconderli ma prima o poi un piccolo errore e zac......ti beccano.
> Quando poi questi incontrano quelli che girano con un neon lampeggiante sulla testa e la scritta: Colpire qui........che te lo dico a fare.


che ti devo dire... io ho avuto a che fare con una persona che sapeva dove colpire
che sapeva come corteggiare, come infilarsi nei pensieri e restare lì
come un tarlo
ma mi sono allontanata da questa persona, per vari motivi
e l'ho fatto a 23 anni, da sola
sarà per questo che non riesco a concepire come si possa permettere agli altri
di farci del male


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scherzavo ovviamente
> 
> Seriamente parlando non credo ci siano veramente delle tonte per definizione.
> Ti racconto una storia. Avevo un'amica. Una carissima amica. Abbiamo provato anche a far diventare quell'amicizia qualcosa di diverso ma non ci siamo mai presi più di tanto, anche se il sesso ci veniva bene.
> ...


Paura :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> che ti devo dire... io ho avuto a che fare con una persona che sapeva dove colpire
> che sapeva come corteggiare, come infilarsi nei pensieri e restare lì
> come un tarlo
> ma mi sono allontanata da questa persona, per vari motivi
> ...


A volte capita a prescindere.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> però io lo sapevo e non mi sono mai messa a farmi film mentali e a convincermi di cose assurde
> 
> tra l'altro mi disse anche che la cosa che più lo aveva colpito di me
> era il fatto che fossi sempre sorridente :rotfl:


Ma un conto è esser consapevoli di chi abbiamo di fronte ed accettare il loro modo di agire finché lo riteniamo possibile  è esser consapevoli ma illudersi che " con me, per me " sarà diverso  :mrgreen: Julia ha capito chi aveva di fronte ma si è illusa che con lei potesse cambiare e quando da gennaio sta constatando di esser considerata come le altre precedenti amanti si dispiace e quindi deve chiudere per il suo bene


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte capita a prescindere.


che capiti ci sta
che si perseveri no


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ora  il mio dilemma è... come lasciarlo? Lo amo davvero e ho sempre creduto nel suo amore ma ora... non so quanto spingermi con questo falso profilo, da un lato vorrei riuscire a continuare per vedere fino a che punto si spinge... dall'altro lato ogni messaggio che lui invia a questa modella mi fa morire dentro... ogni messaggio è una conferma che è un bugiardo...
> 
> Per come sono fatta io correrei da lui per sbattergli in faccia tutto ma... saprebbe giustificare ogni cosa... lui nega sempre tutto, anche davanti all'evidenza...


Provare a chiedergli notizie sulle sue donne? Potresti scoprire un mondo nuovo . Poi salvi la chat gli chiedi un appuntamento e con molta classe e nonchalance lo mandi a fare in culo. Non è solo un bugiardo, è pure codardo. La razza peggiore. Good luck.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> hai scritto che scarseggio di sentimenti solo perchè non dico "poverina, quel cattivone di maschio ti prende in giro"
> non cercare di rigirarmi i discorsi


Punto primo ho scritto se....se......
Punto secondo io nn rigiro nulla vai tranquilla che non ti cago di striscio


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Punto primo ho scritto se....se......
> Punto secondo io nn rigiro nulla vai tranquilla che non ti cago di striscio


ma voglio sperare che certe cose tu le faccia in bagno


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma voglio sperare che certe cose tu le faccia in bagno


Se capita....


----------



## birba (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Se capita....


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Siccome non mi quadravano troppe cose... ieri  ho sono creata un profilo falso di facebook, ho messo delle foto di una modella... e gli ho chiesto amicizia...
> Ha accettato e lui subito ha iniziato a chattare con questo falso profilo... chiedendo solite cose e facendo complimenti ... augurato buonanotte ieri sera... e buongiorno stamattina ,  poi buon lavoro...  poi ha chiesto se fossi in pausa... e continua anche ora a scrivere a questo fake...



bah, anche a me un paio di volte sono arrivate richieste improbabili di tipe a culo all'aria 
mai viste nè sentite, di chissà dove e senza alcun collegamento reale con la realtà.
Ho detto "prego accomodatevi pure, date uno sguardo al profilo e baciatemi le chiappe al termine". :mexican:

dopodichè tolgo l'amicizia in un nano secondo.
a parte gli scherzi, a me sembra una fregatura bella e buona ai suoi danni,
che poco si concilia con il tanto decantato "amore",
l'amore non prevede notizie carpite in modo truffaldino con falsi profili.


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Provare a chiedergli notizie sulle sue donne? Potresti scoprire un mondo nuovo . Poi salvi la chat gli chiedi un appuntamento e con molta classe e nonchalance lo mandi a fare in culo. Non è solo un bugiardo, è pure codardo. La razza peggiore. Good luck.


Allora ė quello che vorrei fare... Non so se riesco perché ogni suo messaggio, provando dei sentimenti sinceri, ė una mazzata.
sulle due donne, passate, so tutto... So come iniziavano e so come finiva, ne aveva anche più di una nel mentre, sempre oltre alla moglie.
Si, sono tonta, perché al cuore non si comanda, sto aprendo gli occhi...
No, non sono un cesso, però non sono tettona 
E dei suoi soldi sinceramente me ne frega meno di zero.
L'aragosta l'ho provata, ma una malattia me l'Ha portato via e non voglio rischiare di vivere un dolore così grande un'altra volta.

nonostante esca con un uomo sposato in miei sentimenti sono puliti.

 Poi sì,rimango sempre un'idiota perché ho creduto davvero di diventare quella speciale.


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

cazzo stai chiedendo fedeltà a un infedele.

è come chiedere al pompiere di appiccare incendi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora ė quello che vorrei fare... Non so se riesco perché ogni suo messaggio, provando dei sentimenti sinceri, ė una mazzata.
> sulle due donne, passate, so tutto... So come iniziavano e so come finiva, ne aveva anche più di una nel mentre, sempre oltre alla moglie.
> Si, sono tonta, perché al cuore non si comanda, sto aprendo gli occhi...
> No, non sono un cesso, però non sono tettona
> ...



Evvabbe ma pure tu cosi non mi aiuti


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> bah, anche a me un paio di volte sono arrivate richieste improbabili di tipe a culo all'aria
> mai viste nè sentite, di chissà dove e senza alcun collegamento reale con la realtà.
> Ho detto "prego accomodatevi pure, date uno sguardo al profilo e baciatemi le chiappe al termine". :mexican:
> 
> ...


Lo so, ed infatti mi sento pure in colpa per questo... L'idea di fare questo al 'mio amore' dolcissimo ..be'... Mi mette i brividi...il problema è che troppe cose non quadravano ... Purtroppo sto avendo le conferme che che mi mancavano e ... Nulla...


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Lo so, ed infatti mi sento pure in colpa per questo... L'idea di fare questo al 'mio amore' dolcissimo ..be'... Mi mette i brividi...il problema è che troppe cose non quadravano ... Purtroppo sto avendo le conferme che che mi mancavano e ... Nulla...


non volevi farlo ma lo hai fatto....non va bene. 
ebbè ti sei messa in un bel casino....se sapevi che è un traditore, che la moglie è uno stambecco
del Monte Rosa, se sapevi che ne ha avute anche altre insieme...
cancella il profilo FAKE e decidi bene cosa fare.
Una prima cosetta : inizia a NON dire nulla alla moglie. 
Così tanto per gradire, e per iniziare a mettere le cose a posto.

Tu sei un'amante a sua volta tradita:
è come quello che ha preso una partita non buona di coca,
non so se mi spiego, non puoi mica denunciare lo spacciatore per truffa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, mi tocca quotare lothar, pensa te...
> Un seriale è un seriale. *Fatti seriale anche tu, cerca altri cavalli da monta in giro. Vedrai come lo dimentichi in fretta! *Perché tu non gli hai mai chiesto niente di più. Ne deduco che sei pronta per qualche altra giostra anche tu.
> Mettiti in pista e piantala di chiamare "amore" quel rapporto lì, che casomai ha a che fare con una tua bassissima autostima o al contrario con una tua segreta presunzione di essere così importante che lui prima o poi ti avrebbe scelta come la favorita dell'harem.
> Scusa la durezza. Per il resto, ha ragione Leda: classica strategia maschile di paraculaggine al cubo.


eh!


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scherzavo ovviamente
> 
> Seriamente parlando non credo ci siano veramente delle tonte per definizione.
> Ti racconto una storia. Avevo un'amica. Una carissima amica. Abbiamo provato anche a far diventare quell'amicizia qualcosa di diverso ma non ci siamo mai presi più di tanto, anche se il sesso ci veniva bene.
> ...


micidiale. 
Molto interessante questa tua testimonianza, me la stampo a futura memoria. 
Ogni tanto, questo forum è utile.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, mi tocca quotare lothar, pensa te...
> Un seriale è un seriale. Fatti seriale anche tu, cerca altri cavalli da monta in giro. Vedrai come lo dimentichi in fretta! Perché tu non gli hai mai chiesto niente di più. Ne deduco che sei pronta per qualche altra giostra anche tu.
> Mettiti in pista e piantala di chiamare "amore" quel rapporto lì, che casomai ha a che fare con una tua bassissima autostima o al contrario con una tua segreta presunzione di essere così importante che lui prima o poi ti avrebbe scelta come la favorita dell'harem.
> Scusa la durezza. Per il resto, ha ragione Leda: classica strategia maschile di paraculaggine al cubo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Cioè io mi metto a suonare su un clavicordo...
e mi piace
e mi dico...quasi quasi mi faccio antichista per poter suonare sto robo qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho bisogno di buttar fuori tutto... non posso parlare a nessuno di tutto questo e sta diventando troppo pesante tenermi questo tutto questo peso dentro...
> 
> Sono una ragazza di 34 anni... innamorata di un uomo sposato...
> ...


Ma perche uno che dice bugie alla moglie non dovrebbe dire
bugie all'amante? Mistero....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> allora...
> vediamo di parlarsi chiaramente
> io non nego che ci siano persone che sono capaci di succhiarci l'anima
> però dico che ad un certo punto bisogna fermarsi e cercare di capire cosa si vuole
> ...


condivido


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> allora...
> vediamo di parlarsi chiaramente
> io non nego che ci siano persone che sono capaci di succhiarci l'anima
> però dico che ad un certo punto bisogna fermarsi e cercare di capire cosa si vuole
> ...


:up:


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non volevi farlo ma lo hai fatto....non va bene.
> ebbè ti sei messa in un bel casino....se sapevi che è un traditore, che la moglie è uno stambecco
> del Monte Rosa, se sapevi che ne ha avute anche altre insieme...
> cancella il profilo FAKE e decidi bene cosa fare.
> ...


Ma di dire qualcosa alla moglie non mi è mai passato neanche per l' anticamera del cervello...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma di dire qualcosa alla moglie non mi è mai passato neanche per l' anticamera del cervello...


questo perche nutri sentimenti veri nei confronti di un tipo stronzo (dico stronzo perche mi fermo a considerarlo un uomo, non marito padre compagno)

mi dici una cosa? qual'e' il peggio che ti puo succedere se chiudi con lui?
restare sola giusto il tempo di aprire DAVVERO gli occhi e poi ripartire alla ricerca di un umo tutto tuo??


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma di dire qualcosa alla moglie non mi è mai passato neanche per l' anticamera del cervello...


benissimo. OK. perfetto :up::up:
L'ho detto in prevenzione, non si sa mai che nella vita a una balzi in mente di far cazzate.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> benissimo. OK. perfetto :up::up:
> L'ho detto in prevenzione, non si sa mai che nella vita a una balzi in mente di far cazzate.


emagari l idea gliel hai data tu adesso:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> emagari l idea gliel hai data tu adesso:rotfl:


questo è un tuo retropensiero che nulla a che fare ha con le mie osservazioni.
è qui per avere consigli, anche il mio vale quanto i tuoi .


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> questo è un tuo retropensiero che nulla a che fare ha con le mie osservazioni.
> è qui per avere consigli, anche il mio vale quanto i tuoi .


ma cereto che no...scherzavo gian


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma a volte è praticamente impossibile riuscire a fare quello che dici tu da soli, e comunque molto difficile farlo con aiuti esterni.
> 
> Ci sono persone che riescono a colpire proprio nei punti giusti e più sensibili, con capacità e precisione chirurgica. Sono bravissimi anche a scovarli quei punti. Provi a nasconderli ma prima o poi un piccolo errore e zac......ti beccano.
> Quando poi questi incontrano quelli che girano con un neon lampeggiante sulla testa e la scritta: Colpire qui........che te lo dico a fare.


Quelli che utilizzano volontariamente i punti deboli delle persone per far in tutta coscienza del male dovrebbero essere messi al rogo...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli che utilizzano volontariamente i punti deboli delle persone per far in tutta coscienza del male dovrebbero essere messi al rogo...


se vuoi ti presento un mio carisssssimo amico utente


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se vuoi ti presento un mio carisssssimo amico utente


No grazie, di persone così ne ho conosciute e il mio pensiero sui roghi non cambia! 
La mia fortuna è che tendenzialmente sono abbastanza fredda e non permetto una conoscenza tale per cui sia facile farmi questo tipo di male...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No grazie, di persone così ne ho conosciute e il mio pensiero sui roghi non cambia!
> La mia fortuna è che tendenzialmente sono abbastanza fredda e non permetto una conoscenza tale per cui sia facile farmi questo tipo di male...


lo spero davvero per te...io non riesco proprio...oddio qui mi sto sclafendo.....ma io mi faccio toccare da tutti e sono di una permalosita mai vista....mamma mia...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo spero davvero per te...io non riesco proprio...oddio qui mi sto sclafendo.....ma io mi faccio toccare da tutti e sono di una permalosita mai vista....mamma mia...


ovviamente volevo dire mi faccio toccare da tutto.......


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ovviamente volevo dire mi faccio toccare da tutto.......



Meno male ahahah, si era capito alla rilettura.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male ahahah, si era capito alla rilettura.


onde evitare..


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo spero davvero per te...io non riesco proprio...oddio qui mi sto sclafendo.....ma io mi faccio toccare da tutti e sono di una permalosita mai vista....mamma mia...


Ero permalosa anche io, ma tanto, tantissimo!
Visto poi che la cosa mi faceva solamente inacidire e amareggiare ho deciso di smettere!
Mica semplice eh, ma ci si riesce...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero permalosa anche io, ma tanto, tantissimo!
> Visto poi che la cosa mi faceva solamente inacidire e amareggiare ho deciso di smettere!
> Mica semplice eh, ma ci si riesce...


a me piace un sacco invece 
non sai che sforzi sto facendo....


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me piace un sacco invece
> non sai che sforzi sto facendo....


Cioè ti piace essere permalosa!? :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè ti piace essere permalosa!? :carneval:



avoja....ahhahahahahahh
nmi da un certo tono:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (17 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> avoja....ahhahahahahahh
> nmi da un certo tono:mexican:


Beata te! 
Io da quando ho mandato tutti a ramengo e ho smussato la mia permalosità vivo taaaaaaanto meglio! :idea:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Beata te!
> Io da quando ho mandato tutti a ramengo e ho smussato la mia permalosità vivo taaaaaaanto meglio! :idea:


succedera anche a me....fammi coccolare anche un po dalla permalosita


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...



Benvenuta.

Sai che non lascerà mai la moglie.

Sai che è un puttaniere.

Sai che ha sempre tradito la moglie.

Sai che corre dietro a tutte quelle che respirano.

Sai che non può darti un futuro.

Lascialo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> cazzo stai chiedendo fedeltà a un infedele.
> 
> è come chiedere al pompiere di appiccare incendi.


O alla forestale,  no?


----------



## Gian (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Sai che non lascerà mai la moglie.
> 
> ...


emh ...la parola p.... la sostituirei
per un minimo di rispetto verso la nostra amica....


----------



## Julia (17 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Sai che non lascerà mai la moglie.
> 
> ...



Fosse facile...
Io non so che casino ho in testa, da un lato ho tutte queste certezze, dall'altro...
quando lui mi contatta, anche solo tramite sms... è sempre talmente dolce, attento, ci sono talmente sotto che... non riesco a credere che sia tutto finto... Come può mentire così...più volte ho chiesto di non farmi del male e mi è sempre stato ripetuto di fidarsi...

ok,VIAAAA di insulti, prego.


----------



## marietto (17 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> O alla forestale,  no?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Fosse facile...
> Io non so che casino ho in testa, da un lato ho tutte queste certezze, dall'altro...
> quando lui mi contatta, anche solo tramite sms... è sempre talmente dolce, attento, ci sono talmente sotto che... non riesco a credere che sia tutto finto... Come può mentire così...più volte ho chiesto di non farmi del male e mi è sempre stato ripetuto di fidarsi...
> 
> ok,VIAAAA di insulti, prego.


Ma non è che ti dobbiamo insultare, solo che i tuoi dubbi secondo diverse opinioni qui son certezze..  lui ti chiede di fidarti ? Prevedibile direi


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora ė quello che vorrei fare... Non so se riesco perché ogni suo messaggio, provando dei sentimenti sinceri, ė una mazzata.
> sulle due donne, passate, so tutto... So come iniziavano e so come finiva, ne aveva anche più di una nel mentre, sempre oltre alla moglie.
> Si, sono tonta, perché al cuore non si comanda, sto aprendo gli occhi...
> No, non sono un cesso, però non sono tettona
> ...


Succede. Poi passa ti assicuro. Io proverei a chiedergli se adesso frequenta qualche donna (ovvero te)... dici che basterà per aprire gli occhi? Mai pensato che un amante (maschio o femmina che fosse) non avesse sentimenti puliti.
Ci sono le eccezioni. Ma sono eccezioni appunto.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma di dire qualcosa alla moglie non mi è mai passato neanche per l' anticamera del cervello...


Brava :up: Tanto saprà, eccome se saprà...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Fosse facile...
> Io non so che casino ho in testa, da un lato ho tutte queste certezze, dall'altro...
> quando lui mi contatta, anche solo tramite sms... è sempre talmente dolce, attento, ci sono talmente sotto che... non riesco a credere che sia tutto finto... Come può mentire così...più volte ho chiesto di non farmi del male e mi è sempre stato ripetuto di fidarsi...
> 
> ok,VIAAAA di insulti, prego.


ma lui non mente, ne è convinto.
si sente talmente figo da riuscire a convincere chiunque, e quando tu ti dimostri convinta a tua volta e ti lasci andare lui si sente ancora più figo.
è questa la parte euforizzante e che gonfia il suo ego.

devi sganciarlo, scaricarlo letteralmente dall'oggi al domani: sarebbe bello se tu riuscissi a essere così fredda da concedergli un appuntamento come "modella" e salutarlo per sempre in quel frangente
capisco che non sia facile: a me è successo di chiudere in un modo simile con uno stronzo simile, ma devo dire che si è trattato di una vicenda fortuita e non programmata. però l'ho sfruttata bene 

il poco che posso dirti: se riesci a tagliare, non te ne pentirai


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma lui non mente, ne è convinto.
> si sente talmente figo da riuscire a convincere chiunque, e quando tu ti dimostri convinta a tua volta e ti lasci andare lui si sente ancora più figo.
> è questa la parte euforizzante e che gonfia il suo ego.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> :up:


l'avevi consigliato anche tu, sarebbe liberatorio: E' liberatorio
che poi uno che si fa abbindolare dalla foto di una modella mi deluderebbe fortemente, per quanto ci sia stata bene insieme


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avevi consigliato anche tu, sarebbe liberatorio: E' liberatorio
> che poi uno che si fa abbindolare dalla foto di una modella mi deluderebbe fortemente, per quanto ci sia stata bene insieme


Sì liberatorio. Capisco che illudersi delle volte è consolatorio. Ma poi diventa devastante. E sarebbe ora che qualcuno desse una lezione a questo signore.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non volevi farlo ma lo hai fatto....non va bene.
> ebbè ti sei messa in un bel casino....se sapevi che è un traditore, che la moglie è uno stambecco
> del Monte Rosa, se sapevi che ne ha avute anche altre insieme...
> cancella il profilo FAKE e decidi bene cosa fare.
> ...



Straquoto!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...


Un seriale è tale non perché sta cercando l'amore della vita ma perché ha bisogno di continui stimoli e conferme.
Ha bisogno di stimoli nuovi.
Sa che ti sei innamorata e non ha il coraggio di lasciarti. E poi finché non trova lo stimolo nuovo, tu stimoli abbastanza.
E' un uomo che ha mentito tutta la vita, perché non avrebbe dovuto mentire a te?
Hai 34 anni, non sei una ragazzina ma sei giovane, hai tempo per farti una vita.
La vuoi ?


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no vabbè:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a me invece fu detto che non cercava le strafighe solitamente, ma che gli piacevano di più le persone normali... che tradotto voleva dire "prendo quelle che me la danno":rotfl:


 ma le strafighe se le valuta tali, sono quelle che vorrebbe... quante scuse si inventano certi uomini per dire che se non si accontentano non battono chiodo :rotfl: 

Uomini?ops maschi...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ne ho trovata una anomala...mi dice e'sesso e basta..Grande Donna!!!!!!!!!


Non mi ricordo di esserci incontrati.... ma se lo dici tu...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> per essere tettone, spesso, basta essere sovrappeso


Siii come il mio amico. ..cassonetto dell'immondizia a destra e a sinistra... e lui "per la madonna guarda che roba" "dove??un cassonetto??""nooo non vedi quella che tette!!sarà una settima""ah ma i cassonetti si muovono da soli??" :rotfl: 

Era enorme davvero... ok anche il seno,ma cosce sedere e pancia sforme  ma è uno sfigatello...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> cazzo stai chiedendo fedeltà a un infedele.
> 
> è come chiedere al pompiere di appiccare incendi.


Basta che vai in sicilia e per lavorare lo fanno :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo spero davvero per te...io non riesco proprio...oddio qui mi sto sclafendo.....ma io mi faccio toccare da tutti e sono di una permalosita mai vista....mamma mia...





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ovviamente volevo dire mi faccio toccare da tutto.......


:incazzato: mi piaceva più la prima...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Marzo 2014)

Benvenuta Julia. 

Mi sfugge una cosa da ciò che scrivi. Dici che non vuoi e puoi gestire un uomo tuo che ti ami a 360 gradi. Ma ti basta il tuo amante per stare bene. Se a te il tempo che ti concede ti fa stare bene,il sapere che non sei la sola cosa cambia in te? Credo che il tipo di amore che richiedi tu,richieda un impegno anche tuo del donarti a 360 gradi. Se tu nn vuoi o puoi,perchè non farsi bastare questo? A te cosa cambia? D'altronde tu dai un pò di te., e lui un pò di se stesso...penso che questo ti dovrebbe bastare. O no?


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Benvenuta Julia.
> 
> Mi sfugge una cosa da ciò che scrivi. Dici che non vuoi e puoi gestire un uomo tuo che ti ami a 360 gradi. Ma ti basta il tuo amante per stare bene. Se a te il tempo che ti concede ti fa stare bene,il sapere che non sei la sola cosa cambia in te? Credo che il tipo di amore che richiedi tu,richieda un impegno anche tuo del donarti a 360 gradi. Se tu nn vuoi o puoi,perchè non farsi bastare questo? A te cosa cambia? D'altronde tu dai un pò di te., e lui un pò di se stesso...penso che questo ti dovrebbe bastare. O no?


E' un rapporto nato così... non aperto, lo abbiamo sempre specificato...
all'inizio c'era solo passione, poi sono subentrati i sentimenti... da entrambi i lati...

Più volte ho tentato di riportare la relazione sul solo sesso, per paura di star male più che altro... e di contattarmi solamente per trovarsi... ma lui mi ha sempre detto di non volere questo, che il sesso per lui è importante ma non è per quello che sta con me...

Comunque vorrei essere la sola anche in caso di solo sesso...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> E' un rapporto nato così... non aperto, lo abbiamo sempre specificato...
> all'inizio c'era solo passione, poi *sono subentrati i sentimenti... da entrambi i lati...
> *
> Più volte ho tentato di riportare la relazione sul solo sesso, per paura di star male più che altro... e di contattarmi solamente per trovarsi... ma lui mi ha sempre detto di non volere questo, che il sesso per lui è importante ma non è per quello che sta con me...
> ...


gravissimo errore presupporre che se ci sono sentimenti siano gli stessi per entrambi.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> gravissimo errore presupporre che se ci sono sentimenti siano gli stessi per entrambi.


:up:
Brunetta!!!! Hai toccato il tasto dolente! Dolentissimo !!!
:unhappy: spesso l'amante crede illudendosi che il marito (o la moglie, why not),
provi per lei esattamente lo stesso sentimento, come se ci fosse una assoluta empatia.
Spessissimo non è così: è il caso di Julia, lei lo ama.
Lui è lì....mi spiace scriverlo, solo ed esclusivamente per scopare. 


tanto lo hanno già fatto capire quindici persone prima di me, quindi non dico nulla di male (credo).


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> E' un rapporto nato così... non aperto, lo abbiamo sempre specificato...
> all'inizio c'era solo passione, poi sono subentrati i sentimenti... da entrambi i lati...
> 
> Più volte ho tentato di riportare la relazione sul solo sesso, per paura di star male più che altro... e di contattarmi solamente per trovarsi... ma lui mi ha sempre detto di non volere questo, che il sesso per lui è importante ma non è per quello che sta con me...
> ...


E vuoi essere la sola in caso di sentimenti, e vuoi essere la sola in caso di solo sesso, ma non ti pare di essere una 'nticchia egoista?
Tu, per ragioni tue, non gli puoi dare tempo nè più di quello che gli dai a spizzichi e lui dovrebbe metterti su un piedistallo e guardare solo te come donna, amante, amica? E ti offendi se si guarda in giro alla ricerca di altro?
Ma per favore!
Non giustifico nè difendo lui, ma veramente non si può sentire!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2014)

Dovessi iniziare di nuovo una relazione, la troncherei seduta stante senza possibilità alcuna di ripensamento al primo: Ti Amo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovessi iniziare di nuovo una relazione, la troncherei seduta stante senza possibilità alcuna di ripensamento al primo: Ti Amo.


finalmenteeeeeeeeeeeeeee, sono anni che cerco risposta in questa cosa........
fui lasciata da un ragazzo molto piu grande di me quando avevo 18 anni perche dopo 6 mesi gli dissi: ti amo. mi ha lasciato seduta stante perche glielo avevo detto.

spiega tuba per favore


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovessi iniziare di nuovo una relazione, la troncherei seduta stante senza possibilità alcuna di ripensamento al primo: Ti Amo.


Ma guarda...io in 5, quasi 6, anni di relazione da amante gli ho detto che lo avevo sempre amato solo l'ultimo giorno della nostra storia. :mrgreen:
Solo ed esclusivamente nel momento della fine, giusto per sottolineare che in tutto quel tempo era stato così.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> finalmenteeeeeeeeeeeeeee, sono anni che cerco risposta in questa cosa........
> fui lasciata da un ragazzo molto piu grande di me quando avevo 18 anni perche dopo 6 mesi gli dissi: ti amo. mi ha lasciato seduta stante perche glielo avevo detto.
> 
> spiega tuba per favore


Guarda quante volte quella parola è stata (ab)usata in questo thread.

Quello si scopa tutto lo scopabile - Ma ha detto che mi ama.
Quello appena una che lascia vedere qualche centimentro di pelle su fb lo contatta comnica a sbavare come un molosso - Ma ci amavamo, avevamo un bellissimo rapporto
Lui sa che lo amo, me lo ha dimostrato tante volte - due coccole post venuta non si negano a nessuna anche perchè pure tu sei stanco, basta che non rompe però.

Quello di cui si parla nella stragrande maggioranza delle storie che leggo qui è l'ammmmore.........

In confronto dell'ammmmmore l'uragano Katrina è una dolce brezza marina che ti accerezza la pelle salata in una giornata di mare.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda quante volte quella parola è stata (ab)usata in questo thread.
> 
> Quello si scopa tutto lo scopabile - Ma ha detto che mi ama.
> Quello appena una che lascia vedere qualche centimentro di pelle su fb lo contatta comnica a sbavare come un molosso - Ma ci amavamo, avevamo un bellissimo rapporto
> ...


perche sei cosi pessimista?
la hai provato l amore sulla tua pelle (non so se chiederlo o affermarlo)
io so riconoscere se qualcunoi mi ama davvero oppure no. l ho sempre saputo fare, perche ci sono cose che non mentono. se sono consapevole e sicura dei miei sentimenti anche, allora che problema c'e' a parlre di amore?
inoltre esiste anche l amore non corrisposto.
e scusa, ma chi davvero crederebbe ad un uomo che ti dice ti amo e poi si scopa tutto?
per me crollerebbe li per li...ma non ci avrei mai nemmeno creduto al suo amore, non sarebbe proprio esistito


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E vuoi essere la sola in caso di sentimenti, e vuoi essere la sola in caso di solo sesso, ma non ti pare di essere una 'nticchia egoista?
> Tu, per ragioni tue, non gli puoi dare tempo nè più di quello che gli dai a spizzichi e lui dovrebbe metterti su un piedistallo e guardare solo te come donna, amante, amica? E ti offendi se si guarda in giro alla ricerca di altro?
> Ma per favore!
> Non giustifico nè difendo lui, ma veramente non si può sentire!



Ma sono le stesse cose che lui chiede a me... anche lui vuole l'esclusività.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma sono le stesse cose che lui chiede a me... anche lui vuole l'esclusività.


e be, direi che suonerebbe un po strano dicendoti: vai con chi vuoi.....a quel punto non si parlrebbe manco piu di amante, a quel punto apriamo un bordello, tu hai l ala sinistra e lui l ala destra e vi spartite il ricavato,, che lui potrebbe saggiamente usare per divorziare da quella povera donna ignara.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche sei cosi pessimista?
> la hai provato l amore sulla tua pelle (non so se chiederlo o affermarlo)
> io so riconoscere se qualcunoi mi ama davvero oppure no. l ho sempre saputo fare, perche ci sono cose che non mentono. se sono consapevole e sicura dei miei sentimenti anche, allora che problema c'e' a parlre di amore?
> inoltre esiste anche l amore non corrisposto.
> ...


Ammesso che ci si possa pure sbagliare e credere di essere amati quando così non è, in casi come questo non ci si sbaglia: NON si è amate.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammesso che ci si possa pure sbagliare e credere di essere amati quando così non è, in casi come questo non ci si sbaglia: NON si è amate.


appunto, ma quell uomo non ama nessuna ne la moglie ne la modella, ne lei....


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma sono le stesse cose che lui chiede a me... anche lui vuole l'esclusività.


Ma dai!? Davvero!?
Non ci avrei mai pensato...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma sono le stesse cose che lui chiede a me... anche lui vuole l'esclusività.





:risata:


----------



## erab (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> L'aragosta l'ho provata, ma una malattia me l'Ha portato via e non voglio rischiare di vivere un dolore così grande un'altra volta.


Perdonami Julia, non vorrei toccare tasti troppo delicati, ma credo che il vero problema sia questo e che lui sia 
solo una comparsa.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda quante volte quella parola è stata (ab)usata in questo thread.
> 
> Quello si scopa tutto lo scopabile - Ma ha detto che mi ama.
> Quello appena una che lascia vedere qualche centimentro di pelle su fb lo contatta comnica a sbavare come un molosso - Ma ci amavamo, avevamo un bellissimo rapporto
> ...


Allora, sinceramente state un po' troppo colorando le cose... 

non si scopa tutto lo scopabile, ripeto che lo conosco da prima di iniziare una storia... 
non mi avrebbe attratto un tizio che "basta che sia tiepida, neanche che respiri..." come ho sentito giusto ieri dire da un tizio...

Lui si scopava altre donne,vero, ma in questo periodo non lo ha mai fatto... e ripeto... provato a beccarlo più volte e mai trovato nulla... lavoriamo a stretto contatto, due o tre volte a settimana facciamo aperitivo coi colleghi... non ci vorrebbe molto se raccontasse palle a beccarlo in castagna...
questa tizia fake è stata la prima "sgamata", tra l'altro... non ho messo lì un puttanone da sbarco, ho messo una tizia bellissima, molto fine e vestita 

Quando dico che mi amava non parlo delle due coccole post coito... parlo di ben altro.

E 'sta storia che vuole solo scopare con me... a parte che io l'ho chiesto più volte di avere una relazione di solo sesso e non è mai stato accettato... ma poi sono io la più "infoiata" dei due


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora, sinceramente state un po' troppo colorando le cose...
> 
> non si scopa tutto lo scopabile, ripeto che lo conosco da prima di iniziare una storia...
> non mi avrebbe attratto un tizio che "basta che sia tiepida, neanche che respiri..." come ho sentito giusto ieri dire da un tizio...
> ...


sei anche l unica ad amare


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora, sinceramente state un po' troppo colorando le cose...
> 
> non si scopa tutto lo scopabile, ripeto che lo conosco da prima di iniziare una storia...
> non mi avrebbe attratto un tizio che "basta che sia tiepida, neanche che respiri..." come ho sentito giusto ieri dire da un tizio...
> ...


Sì, ma ormai tu sei oltre il recupero. Non è che puoi recuperare una storia di amore (cioè quello che vivi tu per lui), ritornando per magia al sesso e basta. Fidati che se stai male così in seguito probabilmente starai anche peggio. Ti conviene troncare.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Ma posso chiedere una cosa?
Da come me ne parlate voi sembra che questo sia il classico uomo che si scopa la prima che gliela fa annusare e non ama nè moglie, nè amante, nè nessun altro...

Ma non può essere come ho cercato di descrivervelo io?

Cioè un tizio, sposato, che in passato ha avuto diverse donne, che però ad un certo punto si è innamorato e ha vissuto una bellissima storia MA che da gennaio è cambiato...
Intendo dire... è così impossibile questa situazione?

Io capisco che voi cerchiate di farmi aprire gli occhi... ma se continuate a dirmi quello si scopa altre persone, quello non ti amava, quello è così... è come se parlate di una cosa a me lontana...

non so se riesco a spiegarvi cosa intendo dire... 
però tornare sul "quello si scopa qualsiasi cosa che cammina" e "tu sei lì solo per farlo svuotare" non serve perchè non è così... probabilmente sarebbe meglio se fosse davvero così, non sarei ancora qui a pensarci


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere una cosa?
> Da come me ne parlate voi sembra che questo sia il classico uomo che si scopa la prima che gliela fa annusare e non ama nè moglie, nè amante, nè nessun altro...
> 
> Ma non può essere come ho cercato di descrivervelo io?
> ...


Può benissimo essere, ma a te in soldoni cosa cambia?


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma ormai tu sei oltre il recupero. Non è che puoi recuperare una storia di amore (cioè quello che vivi tu per lui), ritornando per magia al sesso e basta. Fidati che se stai male così in seguito probabilmente starai anche peggio. Ti conviene troncare.


Ma no certo... erano proposte che si facevano all''inizio


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere una cosa?
> Da come me ne parlate voi sembra che questo sia il classico uomo che si scopa la prima che gliela fa annusare e non ama nè moglie, nè amante, nè nessun altro...
> 
> Ma non può essere come ho cercato di descrivervelo io?
> ...


tu te ne stai raccontando tante......se tu vuoi illuderti che ti abbia amata sei liberissima ma come dice JB o te ne tiri fuori ora o sara' anche pggio.
da come tu lo hai dexscritto, da quello che tu hai raccontato a nessuno a' parso un uomo innamorato ne di te ne di suia moglie.
Non concordo sul fatto che tu stia li a fraglielo svuotare (chi e' il genio che ha usato quest'espressione????)
ma, si, sei una delle tante e tu potresti averne la prova (visto che a qwuanto pare ne hai bisogno) che e' un ometto, ma non la vuoi.
hai iniziato qiesta cosa su facebook? visto che il resto e' inutile, portala avanti chiedigli una ppountamento e vedi lui che fa. poi ci vai all appuntamento cosi con i tuoi occhi capirai che lui tanti problemi non se li fa perche non ti ama, e no, non ti ha amata, altrimenti questa mancanza di rispetto non te le riserberebbe per nulla al mondo


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere una cosa?
> Da come me ne parlate voi sembra che questo sia il classico uomo che si scopa la prima che gliela fa annusare e non ama nè moglie, nè amante, nè nessun altro...
> 
> Ma non può essere come ho cercato di descrivervelo io?
> ...


Guarda che tutto può essere, il problema è che uno non cambia di punto in bianco.
Ok, fino a Natale non aveva occhi che per te. Prendiamola per buona.
Ora ti dice che ha mille impegni, che ha problemi, che bla bla bla...ma tu gli fai il giochino del fake, che già solo per questo io ti manderei a quel paese.
Non hai 15 anni mi pare, quindi lui può essere uno stronzo, può essere un cretino, può essere tutto quello che vuoi, ma tu dimostri immaturità da competizione.
O ci parli e lo metti muso al muro o te ne sbatti dato che tu stessa dici che non hai nè tempo nè voglia di avere una "relazione" di un certo calibro. Però c'è un però, pretendi una sorta di esclusiva che non capisco su quali basi la pretendi.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può benissimo essere, ma a te in soldoni cosa cambia?


No infatti non cambia nulla, in questo momento non cambia... 

solo che  chiedo aiuto per una situazione e mi viene dipinta tutta un'altra cosa.
Forse io ho paraocchi, ma forse certe asserzioni sono sbagliate


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> No infatti non cambia nulla, in questo momento non cambia...
> 
> solo che  chiedo aiuto per una situazione e mi viene dipinta tutta un'altra cosa.
> Forse io ho paraocchi, ma forse certe asserzioni sono sbagliate


Infatti, ti dicevo, può benissimo essere che per un certo periodo sia stato sincero ed i suoi sentimenti genuini. Però, per assurdo sarebbe pure peggio, se ci rifletti.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Sì che lo sa... e anche lui mi ama e me lo ha dimostrato varie volte... è da gennaio che ho dei seri dubbi...
> sempre più sfuggente, meno tempo, meno messaggi, ha sempre detto che è perchè da dicembre è cambiato il carico di lavoro ed in effetti lavorandoci a quasi stretto contatto è vero...
> 
> L'unica cosa è che mi ha sempre detto di non avere la testa in questo momento per l'amore... che ha troppi problemi, anche finanziari... questo lo so anche io di sicuro...
> ...


Riesce a scrivere a quella perche é un traditore seriale che ha sempre tradito.
Io non ce l ho con te, anzi mi spiace ma  cadere dal pero mi sembra ingenuo.
Anche credere che lui ti ami...
Oddio...magari anche si, ma se non ha rinunciato ad essere un traditore fino ad ora....perche pensi possa cambiare adesso?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche sei cosi pessimista?
> la hai provato l amore sulla tua pelle (non so se chiederlo o affermarlo)
> io so riconoscere se qualcunoi mi ama davvero oppure no. l ho sempre saputo fare, perche ci sono cose che non mentono. se sono consapevole e sicura dei miei sentimenti anche, allora che problema c'e' a parlre di amore?
> inoltre esiste anche l amore non corrisposto.
> ...


E' appunto perchè l'ho provato che dico questo.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere una cosa?
> ?
> 
> Io capisco che voi cerchiate di farmi aprire gli occhi... ma se continuate a dirmi quello si scopa altre persone, quello non ti amava, quello è così... è come se parlate di una cosa a me lontana...


scusa se taglio, ma se non erro all'inizio dicesti che ha abboccato in tempo reale al FAKE
cioè al falso profilo della modella bona realizzato con immagini fasulle.
Ti faccio notare che è sposato.
Ti faccio notare che state insieme.
La modella è la #3 ...con la "modella inesistente", secondo te,  di cosa si parlerebbe. del campionato di calcio
o di filosofia  o di una bella stanza di motel?  Ti ha risposto con una certa intenzione, secondo le tue stesse parole,
che idea possiamo farci di quest'uomo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' appunto perchè l'ho provato che dico questo.


cioe'? allora scusa, non ho capito che cosa hai detto.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe'? allora scusa, non ho capito che cosa hai detto.


Ho detto che spesso la parola Amore viene (ab)usata. Piccole gentilezze, o paracule attenzioni, se non colossali cazzate dette appositamente, vengono scambiate per......"sentimento". 

Come per Rudia Garcia, il Derby non si gioca.....si vince...allo stesso modo per me Ti Amo non si dice.....si trasmette.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma sono le stesse cose che lui chiede a me... anche lui vuole l'esclusività.


Complimenti....


Non ce la posso fare


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto che spesso la parola Amore viene (ab)usata. Piccole gentilezze, o paracule attenzioni, se non colossali cazzate dette appositamente, vengono scambiate per......"sentimento".
> 
> Come per Rudia Garcia, il Derby non si gioca.....si vince...allo stesso modo per me Ti Amo non si dice.....si trasmette.


ok ma spresti distinguere un ti amo vero da un ti amo di circostanza o da farfalle?


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto che spesso la parola Amore viene (ab)usata. Piccole gentilezze, o paracule attenzioni, se non colossali cazzate dette appositamente, vengono scambiate per......"sentimento".
> 
> Come per Rudia Garcia, il Derby non si gioca.....si vince...allo stesso modo per me Ti Amo non si dice.....si trasmette.


:up:
totalmente d'accordo (se può servire). :up:
coccole, attenzioni, incontri, condivisioni di cose, situazioni anche opportunistiche
da parte sua....non è _amore _nel senso proprio del termine. 
Lui ti parla di amore, ma in realtà credo che non ti ami, la situazione FAKe con modella
inventata è la cartina al tornasole del suo atteggiamento opportunistico.

scusa se rigiro il coltello, ma tu con quel fasullo profilo ti sei rovinata l'esistenza.
fermo restando che è trucchetto che in molte fanno, a quanto si dice.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complimenti....
> 
> 
> Non ce la posso fare



Nemmeno io, meno male che ci ha chiesto insulti, quindi chiedo 'non era scema solo la piccolina che scopava con mio marito, che gli chiedeva di venirla a prendere  e portarla via, non chiedetemi dove, e ne lui ne lei lavoravano??????

Tutte sicure che non scopino con la moglie!

Tutte sicure di essere l'amore vero!

Convinta che telefonandomi l'avrebbe scelta!

Io sono stata cieca per anni, ma avevo ben altre rogne da sbrigare che mi distraevano dal controllare ogni sua mossa, ma chi il rapporto lo ha da amante e per di più è solo, caspita dopo poco mettilo alla prova questo folle amore, chiedi di diventare l'unica e lo vedrai, al 99%, sparire.

Quante ne abbiamo lette qui di amanti (uomini e donne) certi dell'amore esclusivo per loro e poi..............trombati, non nel senso di scopati.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nemmeno io, meno male che ci ha chiesto insulti, quindi chiedo 'non era scema solo la piccolina che scopava con mio marito, che gli chiedeva di venirla a prendere  e portarla via, non chiedetemi dove, e ne lui ne lei lavoravano??????
> 
> Tutte sicure che non scopino con la moglie!
> 
> ...


che fine ahnno fatto>?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nemmeno io, meno male che ci ha chiesto insulti, quindi chiedo 'non era scema solo la piccolina che scopava con mio marito, che gli chiedeva di venirla a prendere  e portarla via, non chiedetemi dove, e ne lui ne lei lavoravano??????
> 
> Tutte sicure che non scopino con la moglie!
> 
> ...


Premesso che oggi non é la mia giornata migliore in quanto a incazzature.
Premesso che ho un'alta stima delle donne visto che faccio parte di questa categoria.
Io non credo che davvero queste donne pensino qyesto. NON CI VOGLIO CREDERE. Io credo che sia un modo carino per colorarsi la pillola così da non passare per quella che scopa con l'uomo sposato.
Cioé cu scopo perchè era una vita che aspettava me, ci scopo perché poverino la moglie non gliela da e se gluela da é a lui che fa schifo, ecc ecc
Vuoi mettere raccontarsela così piuttosto che dire ho incontrato uno che mi piace e so che é sbagliato ma vaffanculo mi é piaciuto vi ho scopato e continuo a farlo?
E chi se ne frega se dopo aver scopato con me torna a casa dalla moglie e lo fa con lei.
E chi se ne frega se gli capita un'altra occasione. Io sto bene quando sto con lui e mi piace cio che mi da tutto il resto chi se ne frega.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Premesso che oggi non é la mia giornata migliore in quanto a incazzature.
> Premesso che ho un'alta stima delle donne visto che faccio parte di questa categoria.
> Io non credo che davvero queste donne pensino qyesto. NON CI VOGLIO CREDERE. Io credo che sia un modo carino per colorarsi la pillola così da non passare per quella che scopa con l'uomo sposato.
> Cioé cu scopo perchè era una vita che aspettava me, ci scopo perché poverino la moglie non gliela da e se gluela da é a lui che fa schifo, ecc ecc
> ...


si pero ti scordi una cosa.....lei non puo davvero sapere se lui ci scopa o no con la moglie. giustamente si attiene a cio che dice lui, ma visto il sogggetto in questione io due domande me le sarei fatte ancor prima di cominciare....
ma seguendo il tuo ragionamento, se la devi fare sporca allora la fai bene(lo fraccio pure io quando decido di mangiare junk food, mica vado da burger king dove le patozze sanno di patate, no, vado da mc donalds), allora te ne freghi, prendi solo quello che viene. il resto appunto chi se ne frega


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si pero ti scordi una cosa.....lei non puo davvero sapere se lui ci scopa o no con la moglie. giustamente si attiene a cio che dice lui, ma visto il sogggetto in questione io due domande me le sarei fatte ancor prima di cominciare....
> ma seguendo il tuo ragionamento, se la devi fare sporca allora la fai bene(lo fraccio pure io quando decido di mangiare junk food, mica vado da burger king dove le patozze sanno di patate, no, vado da mc donalds), allora te ne freghi, prendi solo quello che viene. il resto appunto chi se ne frega


Il problema che io davanti a uno che mi dice che non scopa con la moglie non mi pongo il problema se é vero o no reputo semplicemente che non sono cazzi miei e glielo dico anche.
Quella é la sua vita quando non è con me e la cosa non mi riguarda.
Invece no, fare le crocerossine dell'uomo infelice ci fa star meglio che essere delle donne che hanno deciso di perseguire una strada per i più svariati motivi


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema che io davanti a uno che mi dice che non scopa con la moglie non mi pongo il problema se é vero o no reputo semplicemente che non sono cazzi miei e glielo dico anche.
> Quella é la sua vita quando non è con me e la cosa non mi riguarda.
> Invece no, fare le crocerossine dell'uomo infelice ci fa star meglio che essere delle donne che hanno deciso di perseguire una strada per i più svariati motivi


ma non puoi controllare i tuoi sentimenti....o meglio, quello che pensi di provare specialmente se sei sola...
quando lui ti ha scopata e poi si veste e va a casa dalla moglie tu DEVI poter pensare che si vabbe adesso va da lei, ma li e' infelice, con lei non scopa, li e' tutto brutto. e lo so perche me l ha detto lui....
devi pensarlo perche lui va via da lei e tu resti sola. a qualcosa dovrai pure aggrapparti. no?


pensieri illeciti? bah....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non puoi controllare i tuoi sentimenti....o meglio, quello che pensi di provare specialmente se sei sola...
> quando lui ti ha scopata e poi si veste e va a casa dalla moglie tu DEVI poter pensare che si vabbe adesso va da lei, ma li e' infelice, con lei non scopa, li e' tutto brutto. e lo so perche me l ha detto lui....
> 
> 
> pensieri illeciti? bah....


Appunto te la devi raccontare perché se no non stai bene con la tua coscienza.
Io lavorerei su questo


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto te la devi raccontare perché se no non stai bene con la tua coscienza.
> Io lavorerei su questo


no io non penso sia coscienza....coscienza di che?
sei sola, tu non stai tradendo nessuno. della moiglie non ti frega nulla di nulla senno non ci scopavi manco la prima volta.
penso piu che cosi non stai bene col cuore.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complimenti....
> 
> 
> Non ce la posso fare


Scusa farfie sto leggendo random.
Lui vuole l esclusività?
Tra amanti?


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Premesso che oggi non é la mia giornata migliore in quanto a incazzature.
> Premesso che ho un'alta stima delle donne visto che faccio parte di questa categoria.
> Io non credo che davvero queste donne pensino qyesto. NON CI VOGLIO CREDERE. Io credo che sia un modo carino per colorarsi la pillola così da non passare per quella che scopa con l'uomo sposato.
> Cioé cu scopo perchè era una vita che aspettava me, ci scopo perché poverino la moglie non gliela da e se gluela da é a lui che fa schifo, ecc ecc
> ...



Farfalla, io posso parlare solo della mia esperienza e del tradimento di mio cognato.

Nel mio caso davvero lei quando mi ha parlato, unica volta, mi ha detto che si aspettava addirittura lui comprasse casa, non volevo crederci, eppure lei ci aveva sperato, quando le ho fatto notare che lui non lavorava, musica a parte che ti paga sigarette benzina e poco altro, lei mi ha detto che non lo ha mai visto senza soldi in tasca, cosa intendesse lei per avere i soldi per comprare casa per me resterà un mistero.

Come era convinta di tutto il resto, parlando ha accennato alla 'mia camera', eggià, mio marito effettivamente dormiva spesso sul divano, tv accesa, peccato lo facesse anche dopo essersi accomodato in 'camera nostra'.

Poi si è persino scusata per avermi giudicata male, in base a cosa mai lo saprò.

Quella invece di mio cognato si che sperava nel colpo grosso, li ce ne sono in abbondanza di soldi, di lui, infatti quando ha scoperto che la casa era cointestata l'ha aggredito, secondo lei gli aveva detto che era di lui, naturalmente mio cognato non aveva dato alcuna importanza alla domanda, non avendo intenzione ne di separarsi ne, meno ancora e neanche poteva, buttare fuori casa moglie e figli.  Eppure lei per mesi ha litigato con lui sostenendo che sua figlia, solo sua, avuta da ex marito, doveva avere gli stessi diritti dei miei nipoti, NON chiedermi in base a cosa lo aveva stabilito.
Pure lei lo ha ricattato per mesi, poi ha fatto telefonare alla moglie da un suo 'amante' avvocato, ovviamente inesistente, da li il caos che tutti passiamo anche se il motivo del contendere era più d'immagine per mia cognata, ora separati in casa per scelta di lei.

Non so se essendo relativamente giovani ragionano pensando ad una sistemazione, abbiamo letto però anche di 50enni che  oltre ad asserire che l'amante non si separa per mille altri motivi  sono certe di essere le UNICHE.

Ma in questo caso, cribbio, lei stessa parla di uno che ha sempre tradito, lo mette alla prova e lui ci casca subito, se non lo cerca lei neppure scopano, che altra prova vuole che è un puttaniere????


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa farfie sto leggendo random.
> Lui vuole l esclusività?
> Tra amanti?


Si ed é lui quello sposato
Anche lei la vuole


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Premesso che oggi non é la mia giornata migliore in quanto a incazzature.
> Premesso che ho un'alta stima delle donne visto che faccio parte di questa categoria.
> Io non credo che davvero queste donne pensino qyesto. NON CI VOGLIO CREDERE. Io credo che sia un modo carino per colorarsi la pillola così da non passare per quella che scopa con l'uomo sposato.
> Cioé cu scopo perchè era una vita che aspettava me, ci scopo perché poverino la moglie non gliela da e se gluela da é a lui che fa schifo, ecc ecc
> ...


Allora... per rispondere...
non mi interessa se scopa con la moglie, finchè si spupazza lei e non un'altra a me va bene.

Io me la racconto così: ho incontrato uno con cui a letto va benissimo, ci siamo innamorati e sì, sono una stronza ma della moglie non me ne frega nulla... non mi interessa se la sera torna a casa da lei, mi interessa se contatta un'altra.
E ancora più da stronza penso che non sia stata in grado di tenerselo vicino 'sto marito. Poi ovviamente lui è ancora più bastardo perchè si è scopato pure una la sera prima delle nozze... Però lei o non gliene frega nulla, o è babba forte, o se ne scopa un altro pure lei... non posso credere che in 20 anni e passa di tradimenti non si sia mai accorta...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora... per rispondere...
> non mi interessa se scopa con la moglie, finchè si spupazza lei e non un'altra a me va bene.
> 
> Io me la racconto così: ho incontrato uno con cui a letto va benissimo, ci siamo innamorati e sì, sono una stronza ma della moglie non me ne frega nulla... non mi interessa se la sera torna a casa da lei, mi interessa se contatta un'altra.
> *E ancora più da stronza penso che non sia stata in grado di tenerselo vicino 'sto marito*. Poi ovviamente lui è ancora più bastardo perchè si è scopato pure una la sera prima delle nozze... Però lei o non gliene frega nulla, o è babba forte, o se ne scopa un altro pure lei... non posso credere che in 20 anni e passa di tradimenti non si sia mai accorta...


ecco questo magari evita di scriverlo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ed é lui quello sposato
> Anche lei la vuole


La domanda mi sorge spontanea.
Se non ha mantenuto la promessa di esclusività con la moglie...quale indizio  ha fatto presupporre che fosse sincero con l amante?
se mi parlate di amore mi metto ad urlare.
Giuro sul pannocchione di occhi che tanto ormai gli sarà stra caduto...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora... per rispondere...
> non mi interessa se scopa con la moglie, finchè si spupazza lei e non un'altra a me va bene.
> 
> Io me la racconto così: ho incontrato uno con cui a letto va benissimo, ci siamo innamorati e sì, sono una stronza ma della moglie non me ne frega nulla... non mi interessa se la sera torna a casa da lei, mi interessa se contatta un'altra.
> E ancora più da stronza penso che non sia stata in grado di tenerselo vicino 'sto marito. Poi ovviamente lui è ancora più bastardo perchè si è scopato pure una la sera prima delle nozze... Però lei o non gliene frega nulla, o è babba forte, o se ne scopa un altro pure lei... non posso credere che in 20 anni e passa di tradimenti non si sia mai accorta...


Ma chi cazzo sei tu per permetterti di giudicare sua moglie?
E bada bene che non sono una moglie tradita.
Mi dai proprio l'idea di una che se viene scaricata per un'altra monta un casino senza precedenti.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che fine hanno fatto>?



Sparite dopo essere entrate nel forum come amanti prescelte. Non ne ricordo una, una sola, che sia diventata la first lady.

Pure le donne traditrici si tengono spesso stretto il marito.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La domanda mi sorge spontanea.
> Se non ha mantenuto la promessa di esclusività con la moglie...quale indizio  ha fatto presupporre che fosse sincero con l amante?
> se mi parlate di amore mi metto ad urlare.
> Giuro sul pannocchione di occhi che tanto ormai gli sarà stra caduto...


Amore


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sparite dopo essere entrate nel forum come amanti prescelte. Non ne ricordo una, una sola, che sia diventata la first lady.
> 
> Pure le donne traditrici si tengono spesso stretto il marito.


scusa, intendevo dire tuo marito e la piccolina. 
non lo so davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Ho sentito un tonfo: Era per caso  il pannocchione di Occhiverdi ?


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora... per rispondere...
> non mi interessa se scopa con la moglie, finchè si spupazza lei e non un'altra a me va bene.
> 
> Io me la racconto così: ho incontrato uno con cui a letto va benissimo, ci siamo innamorati e sì, sono una stronza ma della moglie non me ne frega nulla... non mi interessa se la sera torna a casa da lei, mi interessa se contatta un'altra.
> E ancora più da stronza penso che non sia stata in grado di tenerselo vicino 'sto marito. Poi ovviamente lui è ancora più bastardo perchè *si è scopato pure una la sera prima delle nozze... *Però lei o non gliene frega nulla, o è babba forte, o se ne scopa un altro pure lei... non posso credere che in 20 anni e passa di tradimenti non si sia mai accorta...



Qui serve il parere di Diletta e tutta la sua calma nel spiegare che i traditori seriali scopano e benissimo con la moglie e che le mogli, proprio per questo o anche per questo, faticano ad accorgersi dei loro 'vizietti'.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La domanda mi sorge spontanea.
> Se non ha mantenuto la promessa di esclusività con la moglie...quale indizio  ha fatto presupporre che fosse sincero con l amante?
> se mi parlate di amore mi metto ad urlare.
> Giuro sul pannocchione di occhi che tanto ormai gli sarà stra caduto...


Ma 'sta promessa non è stata infranta... per lo meno non ancora !


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma 'sta promessa non è stata infranta... per lo meno non ancora !



si ma tu non rispondi. e' un bugiardo mente alla moglie (donna che ha deciso di sposare, sia chiaro, la piu probabile donna della sua vita se vogliamo, l unica a cui ha detto : SI), perche mai a te dovrebbe dire la verita?


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo sei tu per permetterti di giudicare sua moglie?
> E bada bene che non sono una moglie tradita.
> Mi dai proprio l'idea di una che se viene scaricata per un'altra monta un casino senza precedenti.


Penso solo che se lui fosse stato innamorato della moglie non andrebbe a carcare altro,  e dico lui ma intendo chiunque, compreso me e te.

Il chi cazzo sei puoi anche risparmiartelo.


----------



## erab (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Penso solo che se lui fosse stato innamorato della moglie non andrebbe a carcare altro,  e dico lui ma intendo chiunque, compreso me e te.
> 
> Il chi cazzo sei puoi anche risparmiartelo.


Non capisco, cosa c'è di così meraviglioso in quest'uomo che ti impedisce di sbarazzartene?
Io una mia teoria ce l'ho ma vorrei sapere la tua.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma tu non rispondi. e' un bugiardo mente alla moglie (donna che ha deciso di sposare, sia chiaro, la piu probabile donna della sua vita se vogliamo, l unica a cui ha detto : SI), perche mai a te dovrebbe dire la verita?


Io sto cercando di rispondere sinceramente e senza filtri anche perchè un vostro aiuto lo vedo poco utile senza mia sincerità no?
Non sto cercando di dipingere meglio o peggio nulla, sto dicendo quel che penso più obiettivamente possibile.

Rispondendo alla tua domanda... non capisco neppure perchè si sia sposato con una donna, visto che la tradiva prima e dopo, e sempre abbondantemente, ma sono affari loro questi.

Il fatto che uno abbia sempre tradito e mentito... io boh... sarò scema ma non lo vedo come motivo per non credere a tutto quel che dice... all'inizio avevo miei dubbi, infatti ho proposto io rapporto solo di sesso, io ho chiesto se volesse rapporto esclusivo...  poteva benissimo dirmi:" guarda scopiamo quando abbiamo un momento libero..." e io gli avrei detto di sì. E anche "guarda scopiamo ma frequentiamo altre persone" al che avrei detto di no, cosa che neanche sa lui perchè alla mia domanda ha subito risposto diversamente.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Penso solo che se lui fosse stato innamorato della moglie non andrebbe a carcare altro,  e dico lui ma intendo chiunque, compreso me e te.
> 
> Il chi cazzo sei puoi anche risparmiartelo.


Un conto é dire che non é innamorato della mogliw un conto é giudicare questa donna.
Invece ama te ma non trova il tempo di stare con te ma ha il tempo di chattare con una sconosxiut su fb
Certo mi sembra più che logico il tuo ragionamento


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Io sto cercando di rispondere sinceramente e senza filtri anche perchè un vostro aiuto lo vedo poco utile senza mia sincerità no?
> Non sto cercando di dipingere meglio o peggio nulla, sto dicendo quel che penso più obiettivamente possibile.
> 
> Rispondendo alla tua domanda... non capisco neppure perchè si sia sposato con una donna, visto che la tradiva prima e dopo, e sempre abbondantemente, ma sono affari loro questi.
> ...


maddai....a questo punto qualsiasi tradito dovrebbe credere alle parole del traditore .....


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non capisco, cosa c'è di così meraviglioso in quest'uomo che ti impedisce di sbarazzartene?
> Io una mia teoria ce l'ho ma vorrei sapere la tua.


Mi ha dato tanto, mi è stato vicino in più momenti, è anche un amico. Ci confidiamo su ogni cosa, sappiamo cose uno dell'altro molto, anche personali e private... oltre al fatto che quando siamo insieme è sempre gran sesso, risate e serenità...

... non so come mai ma con lui sono completamente l'opposto di come sono stata in passato. Ho sempre lasciato da un giorno all'altro, spiegando ma chiudendo senza possibilità di ritorno.
 Con lui ho provato più volte a chiudere ma torno sempre indietro, e quando sono sparita ha fatto di tutto per non lasciarmi andare, poi voi direte la solita cosa: sìsì perchè doveva scoparti. 

Il pensiero di non sentirlo più mi fa male...

ora spara tua teoria


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Io sto cercando di rispondere sinceramente e senza filtri anche perchè un vostro aiuto lo vedo poco utile senza mia sincerità no?
> Non sto cercando di dipingere meglio o peggio nulla, sto dicendo quel che penso più obiettivamente possibile.
> 
> Rispondendo alla tua domanda... non capisco neppure perchè si sia sposato con una donna, visto che la tradiva prima e dopo, e sempre abbondantemente, ma sono affari loro questi.
> ...



Jiulia,
se ad un uomo gli dici di scopare e basta...lui si sente sminuito, e farà di tutto per dimostrarti il contrario.
se ad un uomo gli chiedi di più, lui si sentirà incastrato e farà di tutto per essere più libero.
l'ago è sempre lui, tu sei solo un contorno.
qualcosa che gli serve, in una vita già segnata.
al suo funerale ci sarà la moglie, non certo tu.
gli uomini sono molto narcisistici...e tu hai incontrato il peggiore.
la moglie non la ama, però se la tiene.
l'ha sempre tradita, però sta sempre là.
dovresti riflettere.
perchè invece di ragionare sulle supposizioni, non ragioni sul concreto, sui fatti?
provaci, astraiti, e analizza una situazione come la tua senza sentimentalismo.
cosa diresti?
ti ama?


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto é dire che non é innamorato della mogliw un conto é giudicare questa donna.
> Invece ama te ma non trova il tempo di stare con te ma ha il tempo di chattare con una sconosxiut su fb
> Certo mi sembra più che logico il tuo ragionamento


Lui con 'sta tizia (io  ) ha chattato domenica sera, dalle 22.30 al mezzanotte, una quindicina di messaggi, la sera non può uscire, perchè non è mai uscito la sera, che gli dice alla moglie? 

Noi ci vediamo o dopo lavoro o pausa pranzo e raramente la sera, inventando una cena di lavoro...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

*come*

si puo spiegare il fascino dello stronzo???
vediamo...


----------



## erab (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Mi ha dato tanto, mi è stato vicino in più momenti, è anche un amico. Ci confidiamo su ogni cosa, sappiamo cose uno dell'altro molto, anche personali e private... oltre al fatto che quando siamo insieme è sempre gran sesso, risate e serenità...
> 
> ... non so come mai ma con lui sono completamente l'opposto di come sono stata in passato. Ho sempre lasciato da un giorno all'altro, spiegando ma chiudendo senza possibilità di ritorno.
> Con lui ho provato più volte a chiudere ma torno sempre indietro, e quando sono sparita ha fatto di tutto per non lasciarmi andare, poi voi direte la solita cosa: sìsì perchè doveva scoparti.
> ...


E' il tuo salvagente, una storia senza futuro, quindi senza coinvolgimento.
Finché dura ti permette di evitare una relazione vera con qualcuno.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Lui con 'sta tizia (io  ) ha chattato domenica sera, dalle 22.30 al mezzanotte, una quindicina di messaggi, la sera non può uscire, perchè non è mai uscito la sera, che gli dice alla moglie?
> 
> Noi ci vediamo o dopo lavoro o pausa pranzo e raramente la sera, inventando una cena di lavoro...


Benissimo. In quell'ora e mezza ha preferito chattare con un'altra che non sei tu.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Fai uba prova: chatta con lui con il fake e poi contattalo tu. Vedi che fa.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fai uba prova: chatta con lui con il fake e poi contattalo tu. Vedi che fa.


non puo, lui l ha cancellata da facebook.
ti rendi conto? e lei ancora che gli va dietro


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

non ho capito erché uno che sta tradendo dovrebbe esserti fedele?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capitoerché uno che sta tradendo dovrebbe esserti fedele?


non capiamo nemmeno noi


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Io sto cercando di rispondere sinceramente e senza filtri anche perchè un vostro aiuto lo vedo poco utile senza mia sincerità no?
> Non sto cercando di dipingere meglio o peggio nulla, sto dicendo quel che penso più obiettivamente possibile.
> 
> Rispondendo alla tua domanda... non capisco neppure perchè si sia sposato con una donna, visto che la tradiva prima e dopo, e sempre abbondantemente, ma sono affari loro questi.
> ...


Ma scherzi, sai quanto gli pompa l'ego a certi sapere che potresti scopartene quanti ne vuoi ma invece no, solo lui.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non puo, lui l ha cancellata da facebook.
> ti rendi conto? e lei ancora che gli va dietro


No allora... la prova l'ho già fatta, io ho sue mail, whatsapp, sms, numero di telefono... se gli sta scrivendo e io lo contatto ... mi scrive...

L'ho cancellato io da facebook... volevo toglierli ogni accesso in una di quelle volte in cui appunto l'ho lasciato...
calcolate che lui non pubblica niente... se non rari mi piace, non ha neanche una foto.
Poi gli ho richiesto amicizia e mi ha spiegato che sua moglie inizia a fare domande su facebook e non vuole che mi trovi nei suoi contatti, anche perchè aveva visto una mia foto di una cena e si era insospettita perchè ero seduta vicino a lui (anche se eravamo in quattro quindi difficile non esserlo) e .. niente sono sempre abbastanza curata, tacchi, trucco... le sono saltata all'occhio


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora... per rispondere...
> non mi interessa se scopa con la moglie, finchè si spupazza lei e non un'altra a me va bene.
> 
> Io me la racconto così: ho incontrato uno con cui a letto va benissimo, ci siamo innamorati e sì, sono una stronza ma della moglie non me ne frega nulla... non mi interessa se la sera torna a casa da lei, mi interessa se contatta un'altra.
> E ancora più da stronza penso che non sia stata in grado di tenerselo vicino 'sto marito. Poi ovviamente lui è ancora più bastardo perchè si è scopato pure una la sera prima delle nozze... Però lei o non gliene frega nulla, o è babba forte, o se ne scopa un altro pure lei... non posso credere che in 20 anni e passa di tradimenti non si sia mai accorta...


E perdonami, ma te la racconti proprio male eh!!!
Ma la soddisfazione di prenderti a insulti, che è quello che vuoi da brava masochista psicologica che sei, da me non l'avrai...perchè sono decisamente sadica in questo.
Rileggiti e vergognati un po', tu e il tuo esclusivo amante va là!


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma scherzi, sai quanto gli pompa l'ego a certi sapere che potresti scopartene quanti ne vuoi ma invece no, solo lui.


questo sicuro... senza dubbio... e lo ammette anche.

Volete cercare di capire la sua mente? Vi possi dire che io non posso farmi nessuno, MA se glielo dico e lo avviso che me ne voglio fare uno... a lui ecciterebbe un casino sapermi che mi faccio un altro/altra.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capiamo nemmeno noi


da dove è uscita quella faccina idiota?
sabotaggio, la tolgo subito


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da dove è uscita quella faccina idiota?
> sabotaggio, la tolgo subito


la mia o la tua?


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> questo sicuro... senza dubbio... e lo ammette anche.
> 
> Volete cercare di capire la sua mente? Vi possi dire che io non posso farmi nessuno, MA se glielo dico e lo avviso che me ne voglio fare uno... a lui ecciterebbe un casino sapermi che mi faccio un altro/altra.


amen...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> questo sicuro... senza dubbio... e lo ammette anche.
> 
> Volete cercare di capire la sua mente? Vi possi dire che io non posso farmi nessuno, MA se glielo dico e lo avviso che me ne voglio fare uno... a lui ecciterebbe un casino sapermi che mi faccio un altro/altra.


dobbiamo andare avanti a lungo?
piu scrivi piu si hanno prove che non gliene frega una mazza di te. ok?
ti vorra sicuramente bene visto che siete anche stati amici, sicuro gli piaci fisicamente ma non si puo sentire quello che scrivi.
allora, dacci retta, molla ste grane alla moglie e alla prossima che arrivera'...


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perdonami, ma te la racconti proprio male eh!!!
> Ma la soddisfazione di prenderti a insulti, che è quello che vuoi da brava masochista psicologica che sei, da me non l'avrai...perchè sono decisamente sadica in questo.
> Rileggiti e vergognati un po', tu e il tuo esclusivo amante va là!


Scusa ma il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto ridere :rotfl::rotfl:

A me spiace che non crediate a tutto quel che scrivo.. ma questo è... e mi spiace ma a parte vergognarmi raramente  con me stessa per il fatto che lui è sposato altro non provo.
E' inutile che ti dico che per solidarietà femminile certe cose non si dovrebbero fare... 
Comunque non mi piacciono gli insulti, so solo di meritarmeli.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la mia o la tua?


la mia.m'è spuntata inopportunamente 
st'impunita


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia.m'è spuntata inopportunamente
> st'impunita


ahahahah e lasciala fare, mica puoi tenerela sempre sotto la campana di vetro in catene....eh


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Scusa ma il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto ridere :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> A me spiace che non crediate a tutto quel che scrivo.. ma questo è... e mi spiace ma a parte vergognarmi raramente  con me stessa per il fatto che lui è sposato altro non provo.
> E' inutile che ti dico che per solidarietà femminile certe cose non si dovrebbero fare...
> Comunque non mi piacciono gli insulti, so solo di meritarmeli.


Bè, l'intento non era esattamente far ridere, però va bene lo stesso!
Non è questione di solidarietà femminile, ma di rispetto proprio...certe cose non si possono leggere suvvia!


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Jiulia,
> se ad un uomo gli dici di scopare e basta...lui si sente sminuito, e farà di tutto per dimostrarti il contrario.
> se ad un uomo gli chiedi di più, lui si sentirà incastrato e farà di tutto per essere più libero.
> l'ago è sempre lui, tu sei solo un contorno.
> ...


Ecco, questo è uno dei messaggi che più mi ha colpito e più mi fa pensare...

Me lo dovrei stampare ...


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe farti capire che sei una trombamica per lui, non un'amante.
> 
> 
> Qualsiasi uomo, anche non innamorato, possiede quel minimo di egoismo possessivo e gelosia tale da detestare l'idea che la donna con cui scopa si faccia riempire di sperma da un altro.



Boh, ognuno vive la propria sessualità come gli pare... c'è chi si eccita guardando la moglie scopata da un altro, chi è coprofago, chi lo fa "normale" 
non sono dell'idea che la coppia che pratica scambismo non si ami... lasciamo perder ora anche questo


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> No allora... la prova l'ho già fatta, io ho sue mail, whatsapp, sms, numero di telefono... se gli sta scrivendo e io lo contatto ... mi scrive...
> 
> L'ho cancellato io da facebook... volevo toglierli ogni accesso in una di quelle volte in cui appunto l'ho lasciato...
> calcolate che lui non pubblica niente... se non rari mi piace, non ha neanche una foto.
> Poi gli ho richiesto amicizia e mi ha spiegato *che sua moglie inizia a fare domande su *facebook e non vuole che mi trovi nei suoi contatti, anche perchè aveva visto una mia foto di una cena e* si era insospettita* perchè ero seduta vicino a lui (anche se eravamo in quattro quindi difficile non esserlo) e .. niente sono sempre abbastanza curata, tacchi, trucco... le sono saltata all'occhio



Scusami ma già questo dice tutto.

Se non scopassero a lei fregherebbe proprio niente di tutto questo.


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti devi vergognare di più per il tempo che stai perdendo dietro a sto tizio e per tutto quello che gli stai regalando, che non merita.


e questo è uno dei motivi per cui l'avevo lasciato...


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Voi non siete una coppia.


ma non parlavo di noi comunque, in generale


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> e questo è uno dei motivi per cui l'avevo lasciato...



Poi cos'è cambiato?

Perchè sei ancora, per modo di dire, con lui?

Cosa cambia tra trombamica ed il vostro rapporto se devi essere sempre tu a cercarlo?


----------



## erab (18 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E' il tuo salvagente, una storia senza futuro, quindi senza coinvolgimento.
> Finché dura ti permette di evitare una relazione vera con qualcuno.


Mi auto-quoto e insisto.
Non è lui che ti usa, sei tu che usi lui.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

*Julia*

Scusa, mi era sfuggita la tua età, hai scritto ragazza ma 34 anni sono un pò troppi per definirsi ragazza, quindi altro che se stai sprecando anni preziosi.

D'accordo che hai parlato di una storia finita male, lutto o qualcosa di simile, ma non per questo è giusto impelagarti in una storia senza futuro a 34 anni.

Lui si dimostra molto egoista nel non lasciarti andare, mentre lui è al calduccio con mogliettina e indossatrici varie.

Hai una mamma?

Prova a chiederle consiglio, se hai confidenza. O una cara amica, disinteressata e che ci tiene a te.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> e questo è uno dei motivi per cui l'avevo lasciato...



Giulia(da alfista mi piace con la G)....

sono serio....questa storia del ''lasciarsi''non mi e'mai piaciuta...puoi dire che ''stavi insieme''a lui??U
Uscivate a cena??teatro?cinema??jogging assieme???weekend insieme??
rispondi che sono curioso...........


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sentito un tonfo: Era per caso  il pannocchione di Occhiverdi ?


Credo di si.

:mrgreen:


vabbé. Tanto lo dava solo all avente diritto, quindi poco male


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi cos'è cambiato?
> 
> Perchè sei ancora, per modo di dire, con lui?
> 
> Cosa cambia tra trombamica ed il vostro rapporto se devi essere sempre tu a cercarlo?


Perchè lui mi cerca, mi scrive, mi telefona, dice che sbaglio tutte le conclusioni che tiro...
A me lui manca molto e TRAC... torniamo insieme o come lo volete chiamare...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Perchè lui mi cerca, mi scrive, mi telefona, dice che sbaglio tutte le conclusioni che tiro...
> A me lui manca molto e TRAC... torniamo insieme o come lo volete chiamare...


ma allora scusa, se tu gia sai sia quello che vuoi sia quello che non vuoi....che vuoi da noi?
noi ti diciamo come la pensiamo e tu rispondio dicendo che mentiamo e che non e' vero quello che diciamo....
ma se lo sai......allora....buona vita


----------



## Calipso (18 Marzo 2014)

Ciao... ho letto solo il tuo sfogo... e ho tralasciato i commenti dei forumisti, non perchè non li consideri interessanti ma perchè ho voluto risponderti secondo la mia personale e immadiata percezione delle cose. 

Io so cosa significa essere l'altra. Non entro nel merito del mio rapporto e del mio ruolo nell'esserlo stata perchè le storie non si somigliano per nulla, ma ciò che ho trovato simile al mio agire, almeno in alcuni momenti, è la tua negazione. 

Ti contraddici da sola. Dici di non voler nulla di più e poi pretendi esclusività e sincerità nel vostro rapporto. Come a dire: ok, tua moglie io l'accetto, c'era già e quindi  non posso recriminare nulla... ma porca miseria, seconda tra le amanti non ci sto! 

Questo è mostrare un sentimento che va al di là di quello che tu descrivi come un rapporto "leggero". Io lo capisco bene. Della serie, già ti devo dividere con il lavoro e tua moglie... se trovi del tempo per qualcun altra... non mi sta bene. 
Legittimo e sacrosanto in una situazione in cui tu sei di partenza l'anello debole. 

Il mio consiglio però è:  prendi coscienza di ciò che provi per quest'uomo, delle ragioni per cui tu gli regali la tua fedeltà invece di trattarlo realmente come un passatempo. 

Dopo aver preso coscienza agisci e scegli cosa vuoi davvero. Ma non nasconderdi dietro una pretesa di "sincerità" che a questo livello di rapporto, in fondo non solo non è dovuta... ma non dovrebbe essere nemmeno cercata. 

Ti abbraccio. 

Cal


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ti contraddici da sola. Dici di non voler nulla di più e poi pretendi esclusività e sincerità nel vostro rapporto. Come a dire: ok, tua moglie io l'accetto, c'era già e quindi  non posso recriminare nulla... ma porca miseria, seconda tra le amanti non ci sto!
> 
> Questo è mostrare un sentimento che va al di là di quello che tu descrivi come un rapporto "leggero". Io lo capisco bene. Della serie, già ti devo dividere con il lavoro e tua moglie... se trovi del tempo per qualcun altra... non mi sta bene.
> Legittimo e sacrosanto in una situazione in cui tu sei di partenza l'anello debole.
> ...


Colpito e affondato...
grazie per le tue parole...


----------



## Julia (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma allora scusa, se tu gia sai sia quello che vuoi sia quello che non vuoi....che vuoi da noi?
> noi ti diciamo come la pensiamo e tu rispondio dicendo che mentiamo e che non e' vero quello che diciamo....
> ma se lo sai......allora....buona vita


Ma no non è così, io voglio che mi rispondiate... cerco solo di spiegare come stanno le cose realmente, o per come le conosco io


----------



## Fantastica (18 Marzo 2014)

*Calipso&erab (e Spider)*

Metto insieme i loro due bellissimi post, sulle domande vere...

La domanda decisiva che devi farti è questa, anche se ti sembra assurda e irrealistica: "se quest'uomo lasciasse tutte le donne, moglie e amanti, per me sola, io lo vorrei interamente, convintamente, di corsa? Mi impegnerei in una vita con quest'uomo?"

Se la risposta è sì, tu sei innamorata e devi cominciare a piangere tantissimo.
Se la risposta è no, hai dei seri problemi di relazione, ma puoi cominciare a respirare col levartelo di torno. Definitivamente.

Spider ha fatto una riflessione che anche a me suggerisce un bel po' di pensieri... La riprenderò... Intanto lo ringrazio.


----------



## Calipso (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Colpito e affondato...
> grazie per le tue parole...




scappa..finche sei in tempo... oppure vivila... ma con la consapevolezza di sapere con cosa hai a che fare.... 

:amici:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non puoi controllare i tuoi sentimenti....o meglio, quello che pensi di provare specialmente se sei sola...
> *quando lui ti ha scopata e poi si veste e va a casa dalla moglie tu DEVI poter pensare *che si vabbe adesso va da lei, ma li e' infelice, con lei non scopa, li e' tutto brutto. e lo so perche me l ha detto lui....
> devi pensarlo perche lui va via da lei e tu resti sola. a qualcosa dovrai pure aggrapparti. no?
> 
> ...


no, non dovresti.
se DEVI pensare questo significa che lui è un bisogno, una dipendenza


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Jiulia,
> se ad un *certo tipo* di uomo gli dici di scopare e basta...lui si sente sminuito, e farà di tutto per dimostrarti il contrario.
> se ad un *certo tipo di*  uomo gli chiedi di più, lui si sentirà incastrato e farà di tutto per essere più libero.
> l'ago è sempre lui, tu sei solo un contorno.
> ...


Bel post.

Con i miei due neretti è diventato bellissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto che spesso la parola Amore viene (ab)usata. *Piccole gentilezze*, o paracule *attenzioni*, se non colossali cazzate dette appositamente, vengono scambiate per......"sentimento".
> 
> Come per Rudia Garcia, il Derby non si gioca.....si vince...allo stesso modo per me Ti Amo non si dice.....si trasmette.


è l'uso distorto o/o il travisamento che ne compromette il significato
in quanto anche attraverso questi atteggiamenti si trasmettono reali sentimenti

o il sentimento è telepatia che viaggia nell'assoluto silenzio?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma sono le stesse cose che lui chiede a me... anche lui vuole l'esclusività.


Esclusività di che ma non è quello con moglie che ha cornificato più volte e  ora amichetta su FB ? Ammappela  che esclusività :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non dovresti.
> se DEVI pensare questo significa che lui è un bisogno, una dipendenza


per lei lo e', cercavo di immedesiamrami, per ragionare come ragiona lei. e' l unica spiegazione chje mi sia venuta in mente.
lo so bene che non si dovrebbe far cosi.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere una cosa?
> Da come me ne parlate voi sembra che questo sia il classico uomo che si scopa la prima che gliela fa annusare e non ama nè moglie, nè amante, nè nessun altro...
> 
> Ma non può essere come ho cercato di descrivervelo io?
> ...


Ma io direi che è più così : il tuo amico sposato ha per hobby farsi l'amante non so dopo quanto tempo che era sposato ha iniziato questo hobby ma lo ha ammesso lui con te quindi poniamolo per buono. Probabilmente è uno che si infatua della sua amante e quindi per un po' di tempo la sue testa è concentrata su questa relazione poi dopo un po' si rompe perché l'adrenalina cala, si l'amante è carina, dolce, ci sta bene ma sta diventando la solita minestra come la moglie con la differenza che la moglie è la  sua ipoteca sulla vita con casa annessa e se la tiene, l'amante di turno invece viene lentamente e con nonchalance smollata niente di traumatico e improvviso ma un passetto per volta la storia si intiepidisce ed evapora ... Ecco sei su questa fase ... onestamente non credo che otterrai miglioramenti in questa relazione, in bocca al lupo comunque


----------



## Sterminator (18 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per lei lo e', cercavo di immedesiamrami, per ragionare come ragiona lei. e' l unica spiegazione chje mi sia venuta in mente.
> lo so bene che non si dovrebbe far cosi.


se se......:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

*oddio*



Sterminator ha detto:


> se se......:rotfl:


che ansia......leave me aloneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Allora... per rispondere...
> non mi interessa se scopa con la moglie, finchè si spupazza lei e non un'altra a me va bene.
> 
> Io me la racconto così: ho incontrato uno con cui a letto va benissimo, ci siamo innamorati e sì, sono una stronza ma della moglie non me ne frega nulla... non mi interessa se la sera torna a casa da lei, mi interessa se contatta un'altra.
> E ancora più da stronza penso che non sia stata in grado di tenerselo vicino 'sto marito. Poi ovviamente lui è ancora più bastardo perchè si è scopato pure una la sera prima delle nozze... Però lei o non gliene frega nulla, o è babba forte, o se ne scopa un altro pure lei... non posso credere che in 20 anni e passa di tradimenti non si sia mai accorta...


E secondo te uno così a te (amante) ti è fedele?! :singleeye:quand'e' che passa Babbo Natale :mrgreen:?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Mi ha dato tanto, mi è stato vicino in più momenti, è anche un amico. Ci confidiamo su ogni cosa, sappiamo cose uno dell'altro molto, anche personali e private... oltre al fatto che quando siamo insieme è sempre gran sesso, risate e serenità...
> 
> ... non so come mai ma con lui sono completamente l'opposto di come sono stata in passato. Ho sempre lasciato da un giorno all'altro, spiegando ma chiudendo senza possibilità di ritorno.
> Con lui ho provato più volte a chiudere ma torno sempre indietro, e quando sono sparita ha fatto di tutto per non lasciarmi andare, poi voi direte la solita cosa: sìsì perchè doveva scoparti.
> ...


Ma la teoria è solo che tu dentro di te sai che ( visto il suo passato da traditore) lui non è quello che ti dice e quindi ti sei avvinghiata mentalmente a lui perché DEVI diventare l'unica ... Tu non vuoi ammettere che sei una delle scelte non la prescelta e devi convincerti che è come dici tu se no tutto lo sforzo di mantenere questo rapporto in piedi per te sarebbe un fallimento e psicologicamente sarebbe un bel colpo... Punto .. Il,problema è che di questo passo più ti incaponisci più verrai messa alla prova che se tanto mi da tanto lui comprende che potere psicologico ha su di te ti gestisce come vuole ... Il consiglio resta quello di ieri ho chiudi ora,  ho provi a scoprire le carte e mandi avanti la storia della modella per vedere quando lui si decide ad incontrarla ...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Lui con 'sta tizia (io  ) ha chattato domenica sera, dalle 22.30 al mezzanotte, una quindicina di messaggi, la sera non può uscire, perchè non è mai uscito la sera, che gli dice alla moglie?
> 
> Noi ci vediamo o dopo lavoro o pausa pranzo e raramente la sera, inventando una cena di lavoro...


Ma perché non può chattare con te REALMENTE ? e non mi dire che la moglie si insoppettisce se no non chat terrebbe con julialamodella ... se siete in confidenza tu modella e lui prova a sondare la sua vita sentimentale e vedi che ti risponde intanto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito erché uno che sta tradendo dovrebbe esserti fedele?


Mistero gaudioso :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non può chattare con te REALMENTE ? e non mi dire che la moglie si insoppettisce se no non chat terrebbe con julialamodella ... se siete in confidenza tu modella e lui prova a sondare la sua vita sentimentale e vedi che ti risponde intanto


Oh però lui è proprio un boccalone eh...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è uno dei messaggi che più mi ha colpito e più mi fa pensare...
> 
> Me lo dovrei stampare ...


Ti ha colpito perché sai che la risposta è NO...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> scappa..finche sei in tempo... *oppure vivila... ma con la consapevolezza di sapere con cosa hai a che fare....
> 
> *:amici:


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Lui con 'sta tizia (io  ) ha chattato domenica sera, dalle 22.30 al mezzanotte, una quindicina di messaggi, la sera non può uscire, perchè non è mai uscito la sera, che gli dice alla moglie?
> 
> Noi ci vediamo o dopo lavoro o pausa pranzo e raramente la sera, inventando una cena di lavoro...


Prendiamo in esame una cosa alla volta.
Tu ti permetti non solo di giudicare il rapporto di lui con la moglie ma pure la moglie e la disprezzi perché la consideri connivente o indifferente o cieca di fronte alla mancanza d'amore evidente di lui e ai tradimenti di lui.
A parte che in questa situazione non è certo la moglie quella da disprezzare, come ti spieghi che le cose sopra elencate siano tanto evidenti eppure lui non possa permettersi di uscire di sera?
Forse non sono cose tanto evidenti e lui ha avuto sempre una condotta di vita, che la moglie considera normale e non sospetta, che gli ha permesso un'ampia libertà senza creare situazioni di sospetto.
Sembra un aspetto secondario, forse, ma per me aiuta a creare un quadro alternativo.


----------



## Tobia (18 Marzo 2014)

a me questo thread sembra un paradosso. 
quello che fa lui è un classico cliché dell'uomo sposato che gioca al fidanzatino perpetuo, 
e quando può, cambia e sostituisce il giocattolo.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendiamo in esame una cosa alla volta.
> Tu ti permetti non solo di giudicare il rapporto di lui con la moglie ma pure la moglie e la disprezzi perché la consideri *connivente* o indifferente o cieca di fronte alla mancanza d'amore evidente di lui e ai tradimenti di lui.
> A parte che in questa situazione non è certo la moglie quella da disprezzare, come ti spieghi che le cose sopra elencate siano tanto evidenti eppure lui non possa permettersi di uscire di sera?
> Forse non sono cose tanto evidenti e lui ha avuto sempre una condotta di vita, che la moglie *considera normale e non sospetta*, che gli ha permesso un'ampia libertà senza creare situazioni di sospetto.
> Sembra un aspetto secondario, forse, ma per me aiuta a creare un quadro alternativo.


la prima che hai detto (Quelooo)

10 verdi a chi indovina per primo come si chiama la moglie-cuckold
cioè felice e contenta della situazione (e non ingannate googlando!) :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> la prima che hai detto (Quelooo)
> 
> 10 verdi a chi indovina per primo come si chiama la moglie-cuckold
> cioè felice e contenta della situazione (e non ingannate googlando!) :mexican:


Ma intendi la cuckqueen o cuckquean (non ricordo come si scrive!!)...?


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma intendi la cuckqueen o cuckquean (non ricordo come si scrive!!)...?


è lei! la fantomatica donna cuckqueen (=regina cornuta o qualcosa del genere).

Un mostro strano che ancora non è atterrato sulle lande desertiche di tradi.net
ma prima o poi, arriverà.
Se ne vagheggia dell'esistenza, come lo Jeti,ma nessuno l'ha mai vista nella vita reale.:blank:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> è lei! la fantomatica donna cuckqueen (=regina cornuta o qualcosa del genere).
> 
> Un mostro strano che ancora non è atterrato sulle lande desertiche di tradi.net
> ma prima o poi, arriverà.
> Se ne vagheggia dell'esistenza, come lo Jeti,ma nessuno l'ha mai vista nella vita reale.:blank:


Ma oddio, se se ne sente così tanto il bisogno posso anche fingere di esserlo io...le donne sono brave a fingere!!! :mrgreen:
Faccio un thread e racconto la mia esperienza...:mrgreen:

Io come lo Jeti...sicuramente ci vado vicino per quanto riguarda la situazione pilifera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oddio, se se ne sente così tanto il bisogno posso anche fingere di esserlo io...le donne sono brave a fingere!!! :mrgreen:
> Faccio un thread e racconto la mia esperienza...:mrgreen:
> 
> Io come lo Jeti...sicuramente ci vado vicino per quanto riguarda la situazione pilifera...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cavolo, depilati che sta arrivando la bella stagione, non vai in piscina ? :mrgreen:

E allora scrivi, vedrai che non ti prenderanno in giro.
Di solito qui prendono per i fondelli gli uomini traditi, invece non appena arriva
una tradita vera o presunta parte il coro compassionevole e lo _gne gne._


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Cavolo, depilati che sta arrivando la bella stagione, non vai in piscina ? :mrgreen:
> 
> E allora scrivi, vedrai che non ti prenderanno in giro.
> Di solito qui prendono per i fondelli gli uomini traditi, invece non appena arriva
> una tradita vera o presunta parte il coro compassionevole e lo _gne gne._


Prendo appuntamento con l'estetista va là...era solo per calarmi meglio nella parte "Jetica"!!! :mexican:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendo appuntamento con l'estetista va là...era solo per calarmi meglio nella parte "Jetica"!!! :mexican:


lo so, stavo scherzando. 
Comunque se vuoi realizzare la bufala-cuckqueen o come si chiama lei,
inizia a scrivere, secondo me ne vengono fuori 75 pagine e 6-700 post di cazzate.


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> lo so, stavo scherzando.
> Comunque se vuoi realizzare la bufala-cuckqueen o come si chiama lei,
> inizia a scrivere, secondo me ne vengono fuori 75 pagine e 6-700 post di cazzate.


Aspetto qualche giorno, creo un fake e parte il threadone!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetto qualche giorno, creo un fake e parte il threadone!!!! :mrgreen:


Ok, ti do un consiglio: AlceViva.
Oppure, LaMoglieDelMontone.
Ma va bene anche MoglieAlGuinzaglio. :blank:


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Ok, ti do un consiglio: AlceViva.
> Oppure, LaMoglieDelMontone.
> Ma va bene anche MoglieAlGuinzaglio. :blank:


:up:


:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


IngroppaDavantiAlei.

il definitivo.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scherzi???le devi dire che le ami,che la moglie e'malata,che c'e'il mutuo..e ti sogno tutte le notti..
> 
> cara Fuj...*io ne ho trovata una anomala...mi dice e'sesso e basta*..Grande Donna!!!!!!!!!


Dirlo voi mai eh. Paura...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scherzi???le devi dire che le ami,che la moglie e'malata,che c'e'il mutuo..e ti sogno tutte le notti..
> 
> cara Fuj...io *ne ho trovata una anomala*...mi dice e'sesso e basta..Grande Donna!!!!!!!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sai che ti dico Lothar?
quando ho voluto sesso e basta ho fatto indigestione di cazzi

anomala sta minchia


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sai che ti dico Lothar?
> quando ho voluto sesso e basta ho fatto indigestione di cazzi
> ...




ciao, Chiara.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sai che ti dico Lothar?
> *quando ho voluto sesso e basta ho fatto indigestione di cazzi*
> ...


Ma eri tu che chiedevi? Perchè io uomini che sinceramente e spassionatamente vogliano solo scopare mica ne ho incontrati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao, Chiara.


ciao bel ragnetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma eri tu che chiedevi? Perchè io uomini che sinceramente e spassionatamente vogliano solo scopare mica ne ho incontrati.


in effetti sono passata dal far capire che mi sarebbe piaciuto al: ma dopo scopiamo?


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti sono passata dal far capire che mi sarebbe piaciuto al: ma dopo scopiamo?


Ah ecco. Al far capire ci sono arrivata (e il segnale arriva forte e chiaro), mi manca la fase successiva. Ci arriverò :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto



MA ciao Farfy.. quanto tempo...


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ero permalosa anche io, ma tanto, tantissimo!
> Visto poi che la cosa mi faceva solamente inacidire e amareggiare ho deciso di smettere!
> Mica semplice eh, ma ci si riesce...


io sono tutt'ora permalosa, e anche molto sensibile
ma sono fatti miei, sono pochi quelli che sanno come sono davvero


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> MA ciao Farfy.. quanto tempo...


Ciao bella...freqyento poco..un po incasinata


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Succede. Poi passa ti assicuro. Io proverei a chiedergli se adesso frequenta qualche donna (ovvero te)... dici che basterà per aprire gli occhi? Mai pensato che un amante (maschio o femmina che fosse) non avesse sentimenti puliti.
> Ci sono le eccezioni. Ma sono eccezioni appunto.


ma sai, forse anche questo tipo ha dei sentimenti puliti nei suoi confronti
magari le vuole bene davvero
solo che  nn le da quello che vuole lei, e cioè l'esclusiva


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma le strafighe se le valuta tali, sono quelle che vorrebbe... quante scuse si inventano certi uomini per dire che se non si accontentano non battono chiodo :rotfl:
> 
> Uomini?ops maschi...


volendo aveva sempre la moglie...


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao bella...freqyento poco..un po incasinata


io anche ultimamente.........è qualche giorno però che sento il bisogno di leggervi... 
il mio ex amante si fa "sentire"... nella mia testa.... ufff...... forse hanno ragione quelli che mi conoscono bene quando dicono che è stato davvero il grande amore della mia vita.... e quello secondo me non si dimentica mai veramente...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> io anche ultimamente.........è qualche giorno però che sento il bisogno di leggervi...
> il mio ex amante si fa "sentire"... nella mia testa.... ufff...... forse hanno ragione quelli che mi conoscono bene quando dicono che è stato davvero il grande amore della mia vita.... e quello secondo me non si dimentica mai veramente...


Probabile!
Ma se non eri in grado di continuare così hai fatto bene a chiudere:up:

Vedrai che passano questi  momenti


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabile!
> *Ma se non eri in grado di continuare così hai fatto bene a chiudere:up:
> 
> *Vedrai che passano questi momenti


direi che mi ha letteralmente rovinata quella situazione.. 
ma che palle! ci sono dei giorni in cui...è come se avessi un diavoletto nella testa....


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io sono tutt'ora permalosa, e anche molto sensibile
> ma sono fatti miei, sono pochi quelli che sanno come sono davvero



Ciao Fuj...mai conosciuto una donna che nn fosse come te..


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Julia ha detto:


> Io sto cercando di rispondere sinceramente e senza filtri anche perchè un vostro aiuto lo vedo poco utile senza mia sincerità no?
> Non sto cercando di dipingere meglio o peggio nulla, sto dicendo quel che penso più obiettivamente possibile.
> 
> Rispondendo alla tua domanda... non capisco neppure perchè si sia sposato con una donna, visto che la tradiva prima e dopo, e sempre abbondantemente, ma sono affari loro questi.
> ...


te lo dico io perchè si è sposato, perchè in qualche modo lui questa donna la ama
il fatto che poi scopi in giro nn significa che nn la ama, significa che gli altri buchi gli piacciono
e finchè troverà donne che ci stanno, lui continuerà ad andarci a letto


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Fuj...mai conosciuto una donna che nn fosse come te..


ma io lo so di essere molto normale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> te lo dico io perchè si è sposato, perchè in qualche modo lui questa donna la ama
> il fatto che poi scopi in giro nn significa che nn la ama, significa che gli altri buchi gli piacciono
> e finchè troverà donne che ci stanno, lui continuerà ad andarci a letto


Spiegalo un po' , suvvia. 
Qui ci sta gente che si accapiglia da anni per dimostrare il contrario :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> te lo dico io perchè si è sposato, perchè in qualche modo lui questa donna la ama
> il fatto che poi scopi in giro nn significa che nn la ama, significa che gli altri buchi gli piacciono
> e finchè troverà donne che ci stanno, lui continuerà ad andarci a letto





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spiegalo un po' , suvvia.
> Qui ci sta gente che si accapiglia da anni per dimostrare il contrario :mrgreen:


Non si può nemmeno affermare che se restano sposati è perché la ami; la moglie potrebbe ben essere un buco tra i tanti che gli piacciono, in un sistema sociale che prevede che di mogli se ne possa avere una sola.

apa:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma io lo so di essere molto normale



ma e'vostra prerogativa,le donne torde e'esistono,qua' ne cascano parecchie...ma in genere sono come te..per fortuna.Perche'come sai bene,noi uomini siamo faciloni,terra terra,insensibili...etc etc..e le don e le vogliamo complicate.Almeno io la vedo cosi'...........


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non si può nemmeno affermare che se restano sposati è perché la ami; la moglie potrebbe ben essere un buco tra i tanti che gli piacciono, in un sistema sociale che prevede che di mogli se ne possa avere una sola.
> 
> apa:


come ho letto in un altro post, la moglie intanto è l'unica donna alla quale abbia veramente detto di sì
l'unica con la quale voglia veramente stare, se si fregasse della moglie nn ci sarebbero sotterfugi, mi pare ovvio
e non ditemi che sta con lei per non rimetterci coi soldi, visto che la tradiva pure prima di sposarla
e che l'ha tradita pure il giorno del matrimonio
semplicemente la ama, in un modo diverso da quello classico che vede la fedeltà come obbligo
e se si potesse sposare venti donne, io non credo che se le sposerebbe
secondo me si terrebbe sempre ben stretta quella che ha


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma e'vostra prerogativa,le donne torde e'esistono,qua' ne cascano parecchie...ma in genere sono come te..per fortuna.Perche'come sai bene,noi uomini siamo faciloni,terra terra,insensibili...etc etc..e le don e le vogliamo complicate.Almeno io la vedo cosi'...........


che le donne sono complicate lo dicono gli uomini perchè sono pigri e non hanno voglia di perdere tempo
quei pochi che capiscono che non c'è niente da capire, sono quelli che poi sanno far cadere le donne ai loro piedi
poi tutto dipende anche dall'idea che ogni donna ha di sé stessa
io ho sempre pensato che chi non mi ama non mi merita (sono modesta)
ma ci sono tante che pensano di non meritare niente a prescindere e quelle diventano molto pericolose per loro stesse


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> come ho letto in un altro post, la moglie intanto è l'unica donna alla quale abbia veramente detto di sì
> l'unica con la quale voglia veramente stare, se si fregasse della moglie nn ci sarebbero sotterfugi, mi pare ovvio
> e non ditemi che sta con lei per non rimetterci coi soldi, visto che la tradiva pure prima di sposarla
> e che l'ha tradita pure il giorno del matrimonio
> ...



semplicemente la situazione e la moglie gli facevano/ gli fanno/ gli faranno comodo. 
Io non parlerei di amore. 
L'amore esige rispetto e certe situazioni mancano decisamente di rispetto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non si può nemmeno affermare che se restano sposati è perché la ami; la moglie potrebbe ben essere un buco tra i tanti che gli piacciono, in un sistema sociale che prevede che di mogli se ne possa avere una sola.
> 
> apa:


Certo, sono d'accordo con te.
Facevo dell'ironia leggendo come spesso a certezze assolute da una parte ( se tradisce non ama) corrispondano altrettante certezze assolute dall'altra ( se con l'amante gioca, e tonta lei a non capirlo, ama la moglie)


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> semplicemente la situazione e la moglie gli facevano/ gli fanno/ gli faranno comodo.
> Io non parlerei di amore.
> L'amore esige rispetto e certe situazioni mancano decisamente di rispetto.


quello di cui parli è il tuo modo di amare
non è detto che sia così per tutti


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, sono d'accordo con te.
> Facevo dell'ironia leggendo come spesso a certezze assolute da una parte ( se tradisce non ama) corrispondano altrettante certezze assolute dall'altra ( se con l'amante gioca, e tonta lei a non capirlo, ama la moglie)


io ho l'abitudine di usare i "se" e i "secondo me"
se queste per te sono verità assolute fai pure
ma io ho sempre parlato per il mio punto di vista


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> quello di cui parli è il tuo modo di amare
> non è detto che sia così per tutti



io non parlo del modo di amare.
 io parlo di rispetto, che è e deve essere universale e non implica necessariamente la fedeltà come valore assoluto, ma la sincerità di essere e di dichiarare quello che si è realmente, si. Ovviamente a mio modesto parere.


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, sono d'accordo con te.
> Facevo dell'ironia leggendo come spesso a certezze assolute da una parte ( se tradisce non ama) *corrispondano altrettante certezze assolute dall'altra ( se con l'amante gioca, e tonta lei a non capirlo, ama la moglie)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Chiara ti straquoto!


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> io non parlo del modo di amare.
> io parlo di rispetto, che è e deve essere universale e non implica necessariamente la fedeltà come valore assoluto, ma la sincerità di essere e di dichiarare quello che si è realmente, si. Ovviamente a mio modesto parere.


appunto, questo è il tuo parere
non tutti la pensano come te, non siamo tutti uguali
e come ho scritto, visto che la moglie se la tiene
è molto più probabile che la ami (a modo suo), piuttosto che se ne freghi


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma ogni tanto non avete voglia di scoparvi una con un cervello?


ma che brutta immagine, invero.


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> come ho letto in un altro post, la moglie intanto è l'unica donna alla quale abbia veramente detto di sì
> l'unica con la quale voglia veramente stare, se si fregasse della moglie nn ci sarebbero sotterfugi, mi pare ovvio
> e non ditemi che sta con lei per non rimetterci coi soldi, visto che la tradiva pure prima di sposarla
> e che l'ha tradita pure il giorno del matrimonio
> ...



Sul neretto: non lo sai, come non lo so io.
Nel dubbio, non potendolo sapere con certezza, mi sono limitata a sottolineare come sentirsi la Prescelta, solo in virtù di un legame matrimoniale che per legge non può essere contratto che con una donna sola, sia una difesa di carta velina di fronte ad argomentazioni che riguardano i Sentimenti.
E infatti Chiara l'ha capito benissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io ho l'abitudine di usare i "se" e i "secondo me"
> se queste per te sono verità assolute fai pure
> ma io ho sempre parlato per il mio punto di vista


Beh, dai: senza polemica.
Ieri qualche bella sentenza l'hai sparata: dal  tuo punto di vista senz'altro. Che mi trovava d'accordo, per inciso.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: non lo sai, come non lo so io.
> Nel dubbio, non potendolo sapere con certezza, mi sono limitata a sottolineare come sentirsi la Prescelta, solo in virtù di un legame matrimoniale che per legge non può essere contratto che con una donna sola, sia una difesa di carta velina di fronte ad argomentazioni che riguardano i Sentimenti.
> E infatti Chiara l'ha capito benissimo


E anche io, veh!:smile:


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: non lo sai, come non lo so io.
> Nel dubbio, non potendolo sapere con certezza, mi sono limitata a sottolineare come sentirsi la Prescelta, solo in virtù di un legame matrimoniale che per legge non può essere contratto che con una donna sola, sia una difesa di carta velina di fronte ad argomentazioni che riguardano i Sentimenti.
> E infatti Chiara l'ha capito benissimo


no che non lo so, infatti ho scritto che NON CREDO che lo farebbe


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> forse hanno ragione quelli che mi conoscono bene quando dicono che è stato davvero il grande amore della mia vita


Uh! Diffida sempre del parere degli amici, dei parenti, dei conoscenti. Hanno tutti un qualche interesse a che tu sia come fa comodo a loro. Non per cattiveria, eh! Ma è così. 
Poi "l'amore della vita" la vita non fa che smentire che sia proprio quello o sia stao proprio quello. E lo fa fino all'ultimo respiro. I bilanci si tirano alla fine, non in corsa! E si è in corsa fino all'ultimo giorno, in amore... fino all'ultimo giorno.
Baci.


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, dai: senza polemica.
> Ieri qualche bella sentenza l'hai sparata: dal  tuo punto di vista senz'altro. Che mi trovava d'accordo, per inciso.


io parlo sempre dal mio punto di vista, dato che non conosco le persone
ma da quello che ho letto in questo post, e non mi riferisco all'autrice del post
ma anche ad altre testimonianze, faccio molta fatica a non considerare certe donne tonte (visto che è di questo che parlate)
poi che dire, questa è la mia opinione e ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> io parlo sempre dal mio punto di vista, dato che non conosco le persone
> ma da quello che ho letto in questo post, e non mi riferisco all'autrice del post
> ma anche ad altre testimonianze, faccio molta fatica a non considerare certe donne tonte (visto che è di questo che parlate)
> poi che dire, questa è la mia opinione e ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova


Non avevo nessuna intenzione di sminuire la tua opinione, che vale tanto quanto la mia e quella degli altri; semplicemente mi eri parsa un po' _tranchant _nei tuoi giudizi


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh! Diffida sempre del parere degli amici, dei parenti, dei conoscenti. Hanno tutti un qualche interesse a che tu sia come fa comodo a loro. Non per cattiveria, eh! Ma è così.
> Poi "l'amore della vita" la vita non fa che smentire che sia proprio quello o sia stao proprio quello. E lo fa fino all'ultimo respiro. I bilanci si tirano alla fine, non in corsa! E si è in corsa fino all'ultimo giorno, in amore... fino all'ultimo giorno.
> Baci.


Ti abbraccio..e grazie...


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non avevo nessuna intenzione di sminuire la tua opinione, che vale tanto quanto la mia e quella degli altri; semplicemente mi eri parsa un po' _tranchant _nei tuoi giudizi


la diplomazia non è la migliore dote, lo ammetto
ma ho sempre preferito evitare i giri di parole ed il politicamente corretto


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, dai: senza polemica.
> Ieri qualche bella sentenza l'hai sparata: dal  tuo punto di vista senz'altro. Che mi trovava d'accordo, per inciso.



ah. lei sarebbe d accordo sul concetto di donna-tonta?
famo a capisse dottore'....


----------



## Leda (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh! Diffida sempre del parere degli amici, dei parenti, dei conoscenti. Hanno tutti un qualche interesse a che tu sia come fa comodo a loro. Non per cattiveria, eh! Ma è così.
> Poi "l'amore della vita" la vita non fa che smentire che sia proprio quello o sia stato proprio quello. E lo fa fino all'ultimo respiro. I bilanci si tirano alla fine, non in corsa! E si è in corsa fino all'ultimo giorno, in amore... fino all'ultimo giorno.
> Baci.



Ecchecaspita, finalmente riesco a ri-smeraldarti!


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non avevo nessuna intenzione di sminuire la tua opinione, che vale tanto quanto la mia e quella degli altri; semplicemente mi eri parsa un po' _tranchant _nei tuoi giudizi


E' una Brunetta armata di ascia, e nella divisa nascosta tiene una collezione di pugnali. Però l'avatar ci ha le tette grosse. Stiamo a vedere.opcorn:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> la diplomazia non è la migliore dote, lo ammetto
> ma ho sempre preferito evitare i giri di parole ed il politicamente corretto


Però con quell'avatar qualche grammo in più di diplomazia di me ce l'hai 
^__^


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sai che ti dico Lothar?
> quando ho voluto sesso e basta ho fatto indigestione di cazzi:up:
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una Brunetta *armata di ascia, e nella divisa nascosta tiene una collezione di pugnali.* Però l'avatar ci ha le tette grosse. Stiamo a vedere.opcorn:


:risata::risata:


----------



## Calipso (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una Brunetta armata di ascia, e nella divisa nascosta tiene una collezione di pugnali. Però l'avatar ci ha le tette grosse. Stiamo a vedere.opcorn:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah. lei sarebbe d accordo sul concetto di donna-tonta?
> famo a capisse dottore'....


quanto ME piaci quando dici famo a capisse  :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quanto ME piaci quando dici famo a capisse  :mrgreen:


TE piacerebbe di piu a sentirlo dire. anzi lo registro e te lo posto


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sai che ti dico Lothar?
> quando ho voluto sesso e basta ho fatto indigestione di cazzi
> ...



Ma tu sei zoccola,ne sei cosciente e te ne freghi..ma le altre mignotte,non lo vogliono apparire...capito mi hai???


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei zoccola,ne sei cosciente e te ne freghi..ma le altre mignotte,non lo vogliono apparire...capito mi hai???



Sbagli!

A mio parere sono molte le donne che non vogliono storie e complicazioni ma solo sesso appagante.

Che non vuole dire farti andare bene chiunque, ma apprezzare chi ti piace per farci sesso ed ognuno a casa sua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> TE piacerebbe di piu a sentirlo dire. anzi lo registro e te lo posto


Attendo con ansia ^___^


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una Brunetta armata di ascia, e nella divisa nascosta tiene una collezione di pugnali. Però l'avatar ci ha le tette grosse. Stiamo a vedere.opcorn:


il tuo problema sono le tette grosse del personaggio di un anime?


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però con quell'avatar qualche grammo in più di diplomazia di me ce l'hai
> ^__^


haahahahahahhaahha ma l'apparenza inganna


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> il tuo problema sono le tette grosse del personaggio di un anime?


Io non ho problemi. Io studio


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei zoccola,ne sei cosciente e te ne freghi..ma le altre mignotte,non lo vogliono apparire...capito mi hai???


beh, il termine zoccola spesso viene usato in maniera dispregiative
sarà per questo che alle donne solitamente nn piace sentirselo dire?
cmq basta con il mito della donna che vuole la storia d'amore per forza


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non ho problemi. Io studio


e che studi?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> e che studi?


Ogni cosa. Ogni persona. Ogni forumista. Ogni messaggio.


----------



## disincantata (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ogni cosa. Ogni persona. Ogni forumista. Ogni messaggio.



e pure le foto...poi ci dici vero?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> e pure le foto...poi ci dici vero?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che giornata, donne!!! Vi amo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ogni cosa. Ogni persona. Ogni forumista. Ogni messaggio.


... L'HO SEMPRE SAPUTO.
E scommetto che tu sei grande grande grande e che ci tieni tutti in una scatola con una parete che è trasparente solo dalla tua parte. 
Poi ogni tanto provochi un evento nella scatola per vedere come reagiamo.
Ma noi in realtà siamo bambole.


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ogni cosa. Ogni persona. Ogni forumista. Ogni messaggio.


francamente io ho di meglio da fare


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... L'HO SEMPRE SAPUTO.
> E scommetto che tu sei grande grande grande e che ci tieni tutti in una scatola con una parete che è trasparente solo dalla tua parte.
> Poi ogni tanto provochi un evento nella scatola per vedere come reagiamo.
> Ma noi in realtà siamo bambole.


Un'immagine bellissima, chapeau.
Non tutti bambole, no, proprio no. E chi non lo è lo sa bene.
Il mio è solo realismo. Con te però mi farei una frittura di pesce sulla riviera. E faremmo a gara di culi. Sicuro


----------



## Fantastica (19 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> francamente io ho di meglio da fare


Questo pungale è stato estratto dalla falda destra o da quella sinistra del tuo copioso mantello-mistery?

E' solo questione di allenamento a leggere. Non ci vuole mica tanto tempo, poi.


----------



## birba (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo pungale è stato estratto dalla falda destra o da quella sinistra del tuo copioso mantello-mistery?
> 
> E' solo questione di allenamento a leggere. Non ci vuole mica tanto tempo, poi.


io sto nei fora da fine 2005 inizio 2006
ci sto perchè mi piace scrivere e dialogare con gli altri
ci scrivo quando ho un momento libero dal lavoro e lo considero un passatempo
non ho voglia di mettermi ad analizzare tutto quello che può scrivere qualcun altro
perchè è troppo facile fingere scrivendo su una tastiera
e il mio tempo è più prezioso


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ogni cosa. Ogni persona. Ogni forumista. Ogni messaggio.


 per un sospetto di questo tipo su una persona un tempo ne bannarono trenta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per un sospetto di questo tipo su una persona un tempo ne bannarono trenta



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ogni cosa. Ogni persona. Ogni forumista. Ogni messaggio.


Minchia. Aiutatela.


----------

